# HR44 Deployment locations



## taveanator

Hi all-

I've been seeing a lot of threads filled with "are HR44's being deployed in XYZ City yet?" and thought it would be a good idea to just create a thread where people who already have their HR44's up and running can mark which city they are in.

Soooo...here's a survey that lists the top cities in the US - just pick the city (or closest city) if you have an HR44 installed.

**Edit 10/2** - Map updated with the most recent installs

Survey link -> GoogleDocs

To see the results in raw format click here.

The GoogleFusion map plotting should also update a bit faster as I have it all scripted out now - however I still have to do it manually. (Last update 8/29)

Hopefully this thread catches on as D* is apparently widening the scope of their deployment beyond the 10 or so test markets.

This survey is intended to track DTV installs, not self-installs

Thanks,
-T


----------



## sbl

I assume you're interested in only those reports from people who got theirs from DirecTV and not from a reseller.


----------



## kaminar

Cool survey. Might want to edit the survey not to include number counts for "Just Show Me The Results"..showing 6 total, but zero installs..

-=K=-


----------



## neelync

Excellent idea, Tavenator. My installer won't answer his phone or returns calls. I'll use your survey to know when HR44 is available in Greensboro, NC.


----------



## o7RAVENS

I like this idea a lot. Lets hear from the lucky ones.


----------



## taveanator

kaminar said:


> Cool survey. Might want to edit the survey not to include number counts for "Just Show Me The Results"..showing 6 total, but zero installs..
> 
> -=K=-


Agreed, but I couldn't find a way to show the results without having to pay survey monkey for a pro account - the only way to get the results is to take 
the survey.


----------



## Cheep

Looks like your survey has reset itself.


----------



## taveanator

sbl said:


> I assume you're interested in only those reports from people who got theirs from DirecTV and not from a reseller.


Correct.


----------



## taveanator

Cheep said:


> Looks like your survey has reset itself.


Sorry about that - I think I fixed the issue.


----------



## HDJulie

Bummer, doesn't look like they are available in Memphis yet.


----------



## bnwrx

Visited friends in Aspen, CO. a week ago, watched Directv on their newly installed(an upgrade by the way) HR44. Installer worked out of the Avon area, which is about halfway between Denver and Grand Junction. Surprising there are no reports of the HR44 in the Denver area as I am sure they have been installed there. I understand this survey is far from an accurate sampling, and the HR44's are probably available in a lot more locales than depicted here.


----------



## whorne

I saw HR44's on two separate DirecTV installer's trucks in the Detroit area. The installers were from Multiband.


----------



## bananfish

Bump.


----------



## Dradran

Just received my DTV upgrade today via drop ship and was happily surprised to see an HR-44-500 sitting on the doorstep. Location is Denver suburbs.


----------



## romwarrior88

HR44-500 here in Orange County, CA (just outside Los Angeles). Via DTV installer. Upgrade w/ C41.


----------



## cgking114

HR44 confirmed in Charleston, SC


----------



## KTrentLR

+1 for Chicago area. LOL - I love how there are three "Springfields" but no state listed - It's like the Simpsons.


----------



## texas arsenal

I had the HR44-500 installed Friday in the DFW area.

I switched back to DTV after a 3 year hiatus. The HR44/C31 setup is fantastic. Its light years ahead of the old HR20 setup.


----------



## taveanator

HR44's now being deployed in the New Orleans area as well.

Seems like it might now be going national? I wonder if DTV will even have an official HR44 release announcement? I'm actually guessing no, as it would likely lead to a surge of upgrade requests / complaints from HR34 owners. Let sleeping dogs lie as they say.

*Edit - I also had to ditch SurveyMonkey in favor of good 'ol Google Docs - please see my original comment for the changes - i've already migrated the data so there's no need to redo.


----------



## Speedracer007

HR44 in Huntsville Alabama.

(I tried to add to the survey, but it does not show up)


----------



## boukengreen

and in falkville, alabama probly gotten from huntsville


----------



## bnwrx

HR44 installed today. Woodland Park,CO. Replacing a defective HR34....


----------



## KennyTheBull

Detroit, and most of Michigan gets ours from Multiband, and the bloke that came to my house on Saturday had them stacked up like cord-wood in his van. 

Detroit, finally some good news! The HR-44 is here, and it's fabulous!


----------



## harperhometheater

Anyone see any in Hawaii yet?


----------



## neelync

Greensboro, NC is installing both HR34 & HR44. If you want an HR44, you'd better call and demand it along with C41s. If you don't call, you might get anything or any combination.


----------



## acostapimps

taveanator said:


> I wonder if DTV will even have an official HR44 release announcement?


They should announce it like they did the Hopper/Sling but call it the Small Genie or Genie's baby brother


----------



## harperhometheater

acostapimps said:


> They should announce it like they did the Hopper/Sling but call it the Small Genie or Genie's baby brother


Or better yet, the Teenie Weenie Genie!


----------



## litig8r187

Just got the HR44 with 3 of the new clients in Navasota Texas (70 miles north of Houston). Installer was out of Magnolia, Texas.


----------



## IndyLions

No luck in Indianapolis area with Global Sky. HR34's only.


----------



## George_T

Actually got mine the last week of May. Live a little more than an hour east of Knoxville, TN (Greeneville). For some weird reason, I did not see my town of approx 15,000 listed as one of the selection options in the survey.


----------



## davidatl14

HR 44 Installed this morning in Southeast Tennessee.

Tech said his vehicle was loaded with the HR 44's


----------



## taveanator

George_T said:


> Actually got mine the last week of May. Live a little more than an hour east of Knoxville, TN (Greeneville). For some weird reason, I did not see my town of approx 15,000 listed as one of the selection options in the survey.


That is weird - I just copypasted a list of top cities I found someplace. Either way I just updated Greenville as well as the Google map.
Thanks for everyone's responses!!

I must admit it seems weird that it's still so hit-or-miss. I don't know how the relationship between regional installers and DTV works, but it looks like some installers have a much larger glut of HR34's to burn through before they get to the HR44's.


----------



## bjack99

I just received an HR44 in Lynchburg Virginia area via upgrade


----------



## bbrookfield

Just got my HR44 -500 Installed here in St Petersburg Florida.
Just a few notes
1) I have an AM21 and it WORKS Great with the HR44 despite what Direct TV said (The installer from MASTEC said it would not work)
2) The Ethernet port work as a bridge so I now have internet for my ROKU box.
3) This sucker is FAST !!!!!

Now have 2 HR21's and a HR44 (9 recordings at once) Insane


----------



## brett_the_bomb

This thread is simply genius. Well done.


----------



## djousma

Just got HR44 installed in Grand Rapids, Michigan. Multiband is the provider as others have mentioned, and the tech told me that they have no HR34's at all. So, all of Michigan should be good for HR44s.


----------



## El Vato

Just had an HR44-500 installed today in Colorado Springs, replacing an HR34. Had a complete install as part of the Movers Connection. Installer asked if we wanted the 34 replaced....had to think about it for all of less than a second.


Few notes:

Installer stated DTV is working on an eight tuner super Genie.

Installer stated that a 16 tuner LNB is also in the works, eliminating the need for a SWM16 module.

Installer stated HR34s aren't being refurbished... just scrapped. Reason is that DTV rushed the 34 into production, due to the Hopper's expected release, as a stopgap measure while the 44s were worked on.


----------



## El Vato

Just had an HR44-500 installed today in Colorado Springs, replacing an HR34. Had a complete install as part of the Movers Connection. Installer asked if we wanted the 34 replaced....had to think about it for all of less than a second.


Few notes:

Installer stated DTV is working on an eight tuner super Genie.

Installer stated that a 16 tuner LNB is also in the works, eliminating the need for a SWM16 module.

Installer stated HR34s aren't being refurbished... just scrapped. Reason is that DTV rushed the 34 into production, due to the Hopper's expected release, as a stopgap measure while the 44s were worked on.


----------



## El Vato

Just had an HR44-500 installed today in Colorado Springs, replacing an HR34. Had a complete install as part of the Movers Connection. Installer asked if we wanted the 34 replaced....had to think about it for all of less than a second.


Few notes:

Installer stated DTV is working on an eight tuner super Genie.

Installer stated that a 16 tuner LNB is also in the works, eliminating the need for a SWM16 module.

Installer stated HR34s aren't being refurbished... just scrapped. Reason is that DTV rushed the 34 into production, due to the Hopper's expected release, as a stopgap measure while the 44s were worked on.


----------



## El Vato

Just had an HR44-500 installed today in Colorado Springs, replacing an HR34. Had a complete install as part of the Movers Connection. Installer asked if we wanted the 34 replaced....had to think about it for all of less than a second.


Few notes:

Installer stated DTV is working on an eight tuner super Genie.

Installer stated that a 16 tuner LNB is also in the works, eliminating the need for a SWM16 module.

Installer stated HR34s aren't being refurbished... just scrapped. Reason is that DTV rushed the 34 into production, due to the Hopper's expected release, as a stopgap measure while the 44s were worked on.


----------



## peds48

Just had an HR44-500 installed today in Colorado Springs, replacing an HR34. Had a complete install as part of the Movers Connection. Installer asked if we wanted the 34 replaced....had to think about it for all of less than a second.


Few notes:

Installer stated DTV is working on an eight tuner super Genie.

Installer stated that a 16 tuner LNB is also in the works, eliminating the need for a SWM16 module.

Installer stated HR34s aren't being refurbished... just scrapped. Reason is that DTV rushed the 34 into production, due to the Hopper's expected release, as a stopgap measure while the 44s were worked on.


I would take that with a grain of salt....


----------



## El Vato

MODS, please delete the multiple identical posts...I had an internet hiccup.


----------



## CDJohnson25

congrats on the 44!

That all sounds great. I'm guessing that installer _lives_ in a Holiday Inn...


----------



## El Vato

Grain of salt taken.


----------



## harperhometheater

.....and it should be chased by a nice shot of tequila and bite of lemon while you're at it!


----------



## peds48

had he not mentioned the part where he said that HR34 were being scrapped, this would be more believable


----------



## peds48

.....and it should be chased by a nice shot of tequila and bite of lemon while you're at it! 


men, dont get me started......drinking that is :rolling:


----------



## mmmccall

Just got an HR34 installed in the SF East Bay area. Tech said they hadn't even had the chance to play with a 44 yet, not even the remote. He was the supervisor too. I decided to just go with the 34 because I don't want to wait any longer, been rolling with an HR21 way too long


----------



## jester

harperhometheater said:


> Anyone see any in Hawaii yet?


FedEx just delivered an HR44-500 to me in Mililani.


----------



## harperhometheater

Is that 44 from Solid Signal, Weaknees or direct from DirecTV?


----------



## jester

harperhometheater said:


> Is that 44 from Solid Signal, Weaknees or direct from DirecTV?


Sorry, from DirecTV.


----------



## steelgtr

If you buy from Weakness, etc and have an old non-swim system, will DTV swap out the dish, etc?

bob


----------



## peds48

If you buy from Weakness, etc and have an old non-swim system, will DTV swap out the dish, etc?

bob


Yes, but there might be a fee. YMMV


----------



## steelgtr

Any SF Bay Area confirmations at all?

bob


----------



## HDJulie

My brother in Memphis just got an HR44 installed. That's all the installer had for genies. However, he did NOT get a remote. There was not one in the box & the installer told my brother that the remotes had problems & have to be fixed. Has anyone else heard that?


----------



## Kev4Bama

I just got my Genie upgrade today. It was an HR44-700! I went ahead and scheduled my upgrade when Direct installed a Genie at my neighbors house across the street last week and she also got a 44. The installer today told me that they have had all 44's here for about a month now.


----------



## Kev4Bama

HDJulie said:


> My brother in Memphis just got an HR44 installed. That's all the installer had for genies. However, he did NOT get a remote. There was not one in the box & the installer told my brother that the remotes had problems & have to be fixed. Has anyone else heard that?


I did get one of the new remotes with my 44 I got today. It was not in the box, the installer went and got it from a seperate box in his truck. Remote is working much better than my previous RF remote thus far.


----------



## HDJulie

I told my brother to call DirecTV & tell them he didn't get a remote & see if they will send him one


----------



## steelgtr

Kev4Bama said:


> I just got my Genie upgrade today. It was an HR44-700! I went ahead and scheduled my upgrade when Direct installed a Genie at my neighbors house across the street last week and she also got a 44. The installer today told me that they have had all 44's here for about a month now.


Where is "Here"? Isn't what this thread is about? :bang


----------



## TS7669

I had the HDD on my DVR go bad last Saturday.and CS asked if I wanted to change out the 2 DVR's and 2 set tops with the Genie system for no charge. Sure I said & requested the HR44. When the installer (contractor) came out the next Day. He did a thorough and fast job with the install checking all the existing equipment and p/u all the old equipment. He brought a HR44-500 and C41-700's. He said that was all they were installing now in this area (30 miles north of San Diego)


----------



## hahler2

I have an install set for Tuesday afternoon. See if they bring the 44 or the 34. Crossing my fingers and really hoping for the 44. I'm in the Sioux Falls, SD area.


----------



## vbush

My HR21 was messing up so when I called for a replacement the CSR asked if I was interested in replacing it with a Genie. I said sure if I get a good deal. He offered a Genie and a Client to replace both DVRs. I told him I did not want client and would keep my HR 24. He shot me $99 + $49 for installation. I asked why I needed installation and after checking he said I really didn't if I was comfortable doing it my self. So the deal was $99 and a $10/month service credit for 12 months. I thought that was a fair deal for a new 24 month contract since I wasn't going anywhere anyway. My only options are D and E and E isn't an option until they get HD locals in my market. 

I was fully expecting a HR34 to show up and was pleasantly surprised when a HR44 arrived. I took the power cord off the HR 21 to power the AM21. No problems for the first couple of days. I have to say I am not wild about the funky Genie remote (Vol and Ch), but overall it is a pretty impressive box. I am in Texas.


----------



## Kev4Bama

vbush said:


> My HR21 was messing up so when I called for a replacement the CSR asked if I was interested in replacing it with a Genie. I said sure if I get a good deal. He offered a Genie and a Client to replace both DVRs. I told him I did not want client and would keep my HR 24. He shot me $99 + $49 for installation. I asked why I needed installation and after checking he said I really didn't if I was comfortable doing it my self. So the deal was $99 and a $10/month service credit for 12 months. I thought that was a fair deal for a new 24 month contract since I wasn't going anywhere anyway. My only options are D and E and E isn't an option until they get HD locals in my market.
> 
> I was fully expecting a HR34 to show up and was pleasantly surprised when a HR44 arrived. I took the power cord off the HR 21 to power the AM21. No problems for the first couple of days. I have to say I am not wild about the funky Genie remote (Vol and Ch), but overall it is a pretty impressive box. I am in Texas.


You can still use the previous remotes in IR mode while using the RF new remote in RF mode at the same time with this Hr44. Havent been able to do that in the past. That way you can keep RF remote in other rooms and IR remote in room that HR44 is located and they will both work


----------



## cnr1089

I mentioned this in another thread, but I got an HR44 installed in Southern NH last week. I was told that they weren’t installing them yet, but since I was requesting one and they had a person visiting that had HR44 training, they would do it (or something like that). So not sure if it is helpful to add Southern NH into the map (Windham, NH), but it is an interesting reference point.


----------



## PK6301

I just had a tech out for a receiver problem..I do not qualify for a Genie upgrade, and I cannot afford to pay for an upgrade..

But in Erie, Pa they are installing ...HR44s 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## TAnsley

MasTec installed HR44 with C41 and new RF remotes on both in the Austin DMA.

Tech said they have nothing by HR44s and C41 now, so if you are in the Austin area, it is time to upgrade! :righton: :grin:


----------



## pblhd

No love in the Boston area yet.... Tried 2 weeks ago, installers hadn't heard of HR44. Tried this past weekend, no supply again. Spoke to regional install office, they thought maybe in next 1-4 weeks they may get some. They suggested I convince directv to ship one to guarantee I get one soon. Tried that route but Directv claims they have no control over which model would be sent. Added frustration not being able to get number of local installation team so I can periodically check on supply. In the end, hope it's worth it!


----------



## joed32

steelgtr said:


> Where is "Here"? Isn't what this thread is about? :bang


I would guess somewhere in Alabama?


----------



## KsBillsFan

Having a HR44 installed right now. Wichita, KS area.


----------



## cparish

Had HR44 and 2 C41s installed last week in Spring Hill, TN


----------



## HDJulie

My sister, also in Memphis, got an HR44 installed today. The install was to replace an HR24 that was dead, replace an H25 with the Genie, & upgrade to a SWiM16. The installer showed up at 8AM. He is STILL there. He can't get the Whole Home to work. It was working this morning before the install but not since.


----------



## sheltrk

I have an HR44 install scheduled for Monday (July 1). Stillwater, OK (OKC area) I've been in contact with a local installer. I could have had it done a few weeks ago, but he wasn't able to get the C41 clients in until this week, and I was willing to wait for them to get the RF remotes for free. I'll add to the survey document as soon as I physically have the HR44 in my living room.


----------



## toryvad

Canceled install in SF Bay Area (South Bay) today. Installer said they haven't gotten HR44s in the warehouse yet. I talked to his supervisor too, and he has not seen any HR44s deployed. 

There are a few confirmed votes in the SF Bay Area. How did you guys get HR44s?


----------



## hahler2

Got installed today. Installer brought a hr44 and 2 c-41's!! Loving the 44 so far! I am in Aberdeen, SD.


----------



## brett_the_bomb

my neighbor just got an hr44 installed in boise idaho


----------



## Ken984

I got an HR-44 installed today. Bossier City, LA.
Upgrade from DirecTV for an H-22.


----------



## o7RAVENS

Here in Baltimore I saw a directv truck up the street so I went up to talk to the guy, I asked him if he had anyHD44s on the truck and he let out a big laugh and said he didn't have them yet but they might come in by the end of June or the early part of July, that's what they told him at work. He was a pretty nice guy and said he has one at home and it is the best ever. They get them to test And work with a little early. So I hope he has the right dope on this. I'll be calling pretty soon I guess.


----------



## Ken984

I was pleasantly surprised when I got mine. It is amazingly fast. Much faster than my HR24-500. Of course i don't have any recordings on it yet so I will have to see how things go when its recording 2 or 3 things at once


----------



## stvjohnsn

The installer is on the way to my house in Palm Beach County, Florida....verified that he's bringing an HR44 and said he hasn't seen an HR34 down here in "a couple of months".


----------



## yanksno1

stvjohnsn said:


> The installer is on the way to my house in Palm Beach County, Florida....verified that he's bringing an HR44 and said he hasn't seen an HR34 down here in "a couple of months".


Nice, good to hear another one in the south FL market getting one. Have an install coming tomorrow (Boynton Beach, FL), and the request for a HR44 so hopefully I'll get that.

For those that didn't get one when you confirmed, what'd you do (cancel the install, reschedule, etc.)?


----------



## Bill Broderick

yanksno1 said:


> Nice, good to hear another one in the south FL market getting one. Have an install coming tomorrow (Boynton Beach, FL), and the request for a HR44 so hopefully I'll get that.


I hate you. When I saw that the last post was from somebody with a Yankees logo as their avatar, I got excited thinking that someone who lives in the NY metropolitan area had finally received an HR-44. Then I read your disappointing post saying that you live in Florida.


----------



## yanksno1

Bill Broderick said:


> I hate you. When I saw that the last post was from somebody with a Yankees logo as their avatar, I got excited thinking that someone who lives in the NY metropolitan area had finally received an HR-44. Then I read your disappointing post saying that you live in Florida.


Haha, love the Extra Innings package for that reason. And hopefully, no more conflicts soon when games are on.


----------



## peds48

I hate you. When I saw that the last post was from somebody with a Yankees logo as their avatar, I got excited thinking that someone who lives in the NY metropolitan area had finally received an HR-44. Then I read your disappointing post saying that you live in Florida.


Nope, not yet in the NY market


----------



## Rosco

St. Charles, MO. has them on their trucks along with C41's. Serviced a van the other day and saw them in there


----------



## steelgtr

So, why doesn't everyone just go here and actually call installers in their area? :

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/findRetailer.jsp?assetId=cms_find_retailer&lpos=Footer:2


----------



## o7RAVENS

Thanks steelgtr, just what I and others were looking for.


----------



## Bill Broderick

steelgtr said:


> So, why doesn't everyone just go here and actually call installers in their area? :
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/findRetailer.jsp?assetId=cms_find_retailer&lpos=Footer:2


Because those aren't the installers that DirecTV uses when you get equipment through them. A small retailer, who may only stock 5 Genies at a time, may already be getting HR44's while Mastec, who likely has hundreds, won't be getting them until current inventory runs out. I've never had any success in finding a number for Mastec on Long Island, where I could get any information.


----------



## peds48

Because those aren't the installers that DirecTV uses when you get equipment through them. A small retailer, who may only stock 5 Genies at a time, may already be getting HR44's while Mastec, who likely has hundreds, won't be getting them until current inventory runs out. I've never had any success in finding a number for Mastec on Long Island, where I could get any information.


Bill that is the market I work in, and there is no indication of 44s yet


----------



## Bill Broderick

peds48 said:


> Bill that is the market I work in, and there is no indication of 44s yet


Thanks. Although I know that you will do so even without me asking, please let us know when you being seeing them.

I've been holding off on scheduling a realignment (I lose 103 almost instantly when it rains, which was probably caused by Hurricane Sandy), figuring that it can wait until I get an HR-44. So, I want to place that order as soon as they are available locally.


----------



## CDJohnson25

Installer stopped by and has HR44 in Cedar Rapids, Iowa. I had a schedule conflict, so I had to reschedule for next weekend. I offered him a cold beverage for his troubles, and I hope he comes back as he was a good guy.

I'll report back next weekend once we're up and running.


----------



## twaller

Got an HR44 installed yesterday in mid-Michigan. Multiband is the Directv service co.


----------



## yanksno1

Got my HR44 installed yesterday with a c41 client (with a SWM-16). Like stvjohnsn said, the installer said they've been installing them for the last month and half or so.


----------



## Joe166

yanksno1 said:


> Nice, good to hear another one in the south FL market getting one. Have an install coming tomorrow (Boynton Beach, FL), and the request for a HR44 so hopefully I'll get that.
> 
> For those that didn't get one when you confirmed, what'd you do (cancel the install, reschedule, etc.)?


Don't count on it. I got a replacement Genie in very late May in Coral Gables, FL and it was an HR-34. It is acting up in the past few days and after several phone calls it was escalated to the Case Management group who is supposedly sending out a tech with "more experience" to check things out Monday morning and, if necessary, replace the unit. I really do think I got a bad one as it started shuddering on playback, not only on other TV's on the network, but even when it is played on the genie. I also recorded a particular program on the genie AND on the HR-24 in the living room and the recording from the HR-24 was perfect while the one from the genie was unwatchable. I really didn't want to take a morning off from work especially when they couldn't assure me they would get here early enough to let me get to work in the afternoon, when I simply must be there, but they wouldn't send me one to self install, so I guess I am stuck. I just want it fixed or replaced, so I am going to be sitting around Monday morning and I will let you know if Mas Tec in Miami-Dade has 34's or 44's. I haven't actually "demanded" a 44 because all I really care is that it works and does what it is supposed to do, but I think, with two bad 34's in a row, I would welcome a change, just in case it makes a difference.


----------



## joed32

Bill Broderick said:


> Because those aren't the installers that DirecTV uses when you get equipment through them. A small retailer, who may only stock 5 Genies at a time, may already be getting HR44's while Mastec, who likely has hundreds, won't be getting them until current inventory runs out. I've never had any success in finding a number for Mastec on Long Island, where I could get any information.


That's correct, my installer is not on the list, mostly TV shops, etc. My installer is Ironwood and I got their national number through Google. Mastec is in Florida, if you call them they can probably tell you about Long Island. I have used Ironwood's national HQ to set up a local installation when I wanted to move my installation to an earlier date.


----------



## Skyboss

Add San Diego, South County. My brother doesn't post here but he said he ordered an upgrade last week and they brought him a 44 with two C41s. We're outside Madison so I'm still waiting a while or I'm going to turn to Solid Signal. His install was $99 for the upgrade plus $49 for the install.


----------



## steelgtr

Bill Broderick said:


> Because those aren't the installers that DirecTV uses when you get equipment through them. A small retailer, who may only stock 5 Genies at a time, may already be getting HR44's while Mastec, who likely has hundreds, won't be getting them until current inventory runs out. I've never had any success in finding a number for Mastec on Long Island, where I could get any information.


I still think it could be helpful to see if *anyone* in a certain area was receiving them . I found a Mom & Pop guy that had them locally and felt encouraged. Unless you tell me that it's a completely different network, retailer vs. installer, which in that case would mean no correlation.

bob


----------



## steelgtr

joed32 said:


> That's correct, my installer is not on the list, mostly TV shops, etc. My installer is Ironwood and I got their national number through Google. Mastec is in Florida, if you call them they can probably tell you about Long Island. I have used Ironwood's national HQ to set up a local installation when I wanted to move my installation to an earlier date.


Do you have a number for Ironwood? Are they national?


----------



## HDJulie

I spoke with an installer today when he came to install my free upgrade on my only non-DVR receiver. He said that they have only HR44 genies. This is in the Little Rock area. I'm not going to update the map since I didn't get one installed (I got one through WeaKnees). What was interesting was that when I asked him what DVR he brought he said an HR24 & that it was the first one of them he'd seen in a few weeks - they'd had HR21s up until today. Glad I was the lucky one.


----------



## polo2268

Any news on North Jersey


----------



## russfg

Just got my HR-44 installed 6/29 in Tuscaloosa, AL. The guy that did the install is based out of Bessemer. Holy crap its fast and has PIP - the ability to show 2 screens side by side!


----------



## peds48

Any news on North Jersey
Nothing yet


----------



## joed32

steelgtr said:


> Do you have a number for Ironwood? Are they national?


Yes they're national. But now that their owned by Directv this is the only number that they're showing.

IRONWOOD COMMUNICATIONS Customer Service

Phone:

1-800-531-5000

Address:

DIRECTV, Inc.
Customer Service
P.O. Box 6550
Greenwood Village, CO 80155-6550


----------



## steelgtr

joed32 said:


> Yes they're national. But now that their owned by Directv this is the only number that they're showing.
> IRONWOOD COMMUNICATIONS Customer Service
> 
> Phone: 1-800-531-5000 Address: DIRECTV, Inc.
> Customer Service
> P.O. Box 6550
> Greenwood Village, CO 80155-6550
> 
> Thanks, Joe
> 
> bob


----------



## Joe166

Got my service call from the Case Management technician (still from Mas Tec) in Coral Gables, FL (33133) and he replaced the power inserter and the HR 34 with an HR 44. He said that was all they had now in the warehouse.

So, there is hope for South Floridians.

All I know about it now is that it has shiny blue lights and is smaller. I had to get to work.

BUT, since some were positing that a huge installer like Mas Tec might be one of the last to get the 44's, I thought I would pass it on.

For those who don't know, Coral Gables is in mid Dade County, just southwest of the city of Miami.


----------



## hdwannabee

Hey, I saw in the survey linked in the first post that there was one installed in Houston!!!

This is good news.... Unless someone hit the button by accident.


----------



## njfoses

polo2268 said:


> Any news on North Jersey





peds48 said:


> Nothing yet


Patiently waiting here in Ocean County NJ as well.


----------



## dall08fan

Just had one installed today in Palm Bay, Florida (Space Coast). So far alot faster then the HR21 i had.


----------



## I WANT MORE

If you really, really, really want a 44 purchase one from SS, WK, or Amazon. Then call D* and ask to be reimbursed for the cost. You might be surprised at what you receive. :up:


----------



## rjih

For those that previously used the HR34 and now have a HR44, is there any difference in picture quality between the two receivers?


----------



## peds48

rjih said:


> For those that previously used the HR34 and now have a HR44, is the any difference in picture quality between the two receivers?


Nope, no difference


----------



## west99999

steelgtr said:


> Do you have a number for Ironwood? Are they national?


Pretty sure Ironwood is not even a company anymore they were bought by DTV and now all O&O offices.


----------



## peds48

Joe166 said:


> BUT, since some were positing that a huge installer like Mas Tec might be one of the last to get the 44's, I thought I would pass it on.


The roll out does not go by company, rather by market. Mastec has (most of) the Northeast region, yet no 44s


----------



## El Vato

rjih said:


> For those that previously used the HR34 and now have a HR44, is there any difference in picture quality between the two receivers?


Not at all.


----------



## Joe166

peds48 said:


> The roll out does not go by company, rather by market. Mastec has (most of) the Northeast region, yet no 44s


I think the point of the poster who said that was that since Mastec has so many techs, and lots of warehouses, and so many locations, they would likely take longer to exhaust their inventory of HR 34's than a small installer with one or two techs and no warehouse (if there even is such an animal). So, since Mastec showed up at my house with a 44, I thought I would let him know that at least in South Florida, they are installing 44's.

I suspect that DTV is not going to send a newer model while the warehouses are full of new old stock. At least that is what I think the person meant, and I was responding to that.


----------



## Bill Broderick

Joe166 said:


> I think the point of the poster who said that was that since Mastec has so many techs, and lots of warehouses, and so many locations, they would likely take longer to exhaust their inventory of HR 34's than a small installer with one or two techs and no warehouse (if there even is such an animal). So, since Mastec showed up at my house with a 44, I thought I would let him know that at least in South Florida, they are installing 44's.
> 
> I suspect that DTV is not going to send a newer model while the warehouses are full of new old stock. At least that is what I think the person meant, and I was responding to that.


Thanks. You were probably responding to my earlier post. At the time, the point that I was trying to make was that, even though a local retailer might have 44's available, that didn't necessarily means that a DirecTV installer, such as Mastec, would also have them available in the same area, due to different inventory requirements of a Mastec vs a small Home Theater installation shop.

I doubt that Mastec has its own national distribution facility where all of the inventory for the various markets it supports are stored. I would think that each individual market would have its own inventory, all supported by DirecTV's large distribution facility (or facilities). So, while Mastec in S Florida may be installing HR44's, that wouldn't necessarily mean that Mastec NYC has access to them as well.


----------



## peds48

Joe166 said:


> I think the point of the poster who said that was that since Mastec has so many techs, and lots of warehouses, and so many locations, they would likely take longer to exhaust their inventory of HR 34's than a small installer with one or two techs and no warehouse (if there even is such an animal). So, since Mastec showed up at my house with a 44, I thought I would let him know that at least in South Florida, they are installing 44's.
> 
> I suspect that DTV is not going to send a newer model while the warehouses are full of new old stock. At least that is what I think the person meant, and I was responding to that.


If DirecTV wanted 44 is NY now, there would be there.


----------



## Cheep

Got an HR44 in Memphis today. The tech said this market only has 44s now-- no more 34s. 

So far, it's great. Very fast, and I like the new remote. Much more ergonomic.


----------



## UofAZCats

The HR 44 is in East Central Florida. I got one installed on Wednesday. The tech seemed almost surprised that I would prefer the HR44 over the HR34. Either way its in and boy is it fast. Of course I am upgrading from the HR20 so its not hard to impress me.


----------



## xceebeex

I just got the HR44 installed yesterday in the Binghamton, NY area. Mastec is the installation group.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## alexcohen

I'm sure someone has asked but are they available in LA?


----------



## joed32

alexcohen said:


> I'm sure someone has asked but are they available in LA?


I don't think anyone has asked that question, I'm in Riverside and waiting to here something.


----------



## KenW

My HR44 was installed over the weekend too. Removed two DVR's and one HD receiver. Everything seems to be working OK. I kept the AM21, and GenieGo. iPad client is working too. 

I'm impressed with the speed too. I don't feel like I'm always waiting for the receiver to respond. It's such a pleasure. :hurah:


----------



## johnson1995

HR 44 installed via DirecTv in New Bern, NC. Coastal region,


----------



## DolphinGirl

My installer in Northern Illinois (North Shore and points North and West) said all they are now installing for Genies are HR44s.


----------



## Lisn2me

Had an HR44 installed today Jacksonville Florida, Added one client and kept an HR23 so far so good.


----------



## Mtnmike293

LONGMONT, CO........Just upgraded to Genie with two clients. Tech arrived today with an HR44 and the two clients for the HR44 setup. Everything works great. Kept my HR 22 & 24 and got rid of an old HR21 which was replaced by the Genie HR44. So HR44's are being installed in Longmont, Colorado and according to the tech here today most of the front range metro area.


----------



## CDJohnson25

Yesterday we had our HR44 and 2 C41s installed in Cedar Rapids, IA. We're still moving into our new house, so haven't had too much time to check it out.

side note: installer had not installed HR44 with Ethernet, no WiFi. We were still moving big furniture items when he left, so didn't have time to check if Ethernet connection was working or not. Nope, he added a DECA. I unplugged the HR44 power cord, unhooked the DECA, then plugged HR44 power cord back in. Bingo, Ethernet now working.


----------



## CM Chuck

tried to get an HR44 installed in the Toledo, OH area a month ago and all they had was 34s. Rescheduled for an appointment today, July 11, and....... Nope. According to the installer they still only have 34s. According to him the Toledo market won't have them till "Oct or Nov". Rats. Sticking with Time Warner for a while longer I guess.


----------



## Traveler62

Finally got the HR44 installed here in North Kansas City, MO. They only have HR44s now.


----------



## VaJim

Anyone in the Norfolk/Virginia Beach/Hampton area get the HR44?


----------



## taveanator

I just updated the Google Fusion Map

Seems like they are being deployed in just about every area.


----------



## o7RAVENS

How about 44s in the Baltimore Md. area, anyone hear anything yet.


----------



## ChE74

Had new install of HR44 and C41 (returning D* subscriber) in west valley of greater Phoenix area i.e. Surprise, AZ 85387 this Wed. 7/10/13. Everything working fine after some tips from dbstalkers to correct some remote glitches.


----------



## jimmie57

A friend of mine is getting installation as I am typing this.
She is getting a HR44 and a C41.

Location is zip 77590. Texas City, TX About 30 miles south of Houston, TX


----------



## jlchasejr

Had an install scheduled here in Atlanta area friday and the tech had HR-44. However, I had to reschedule because I had tree limb issues that were affecting my signal strength.


----------



## ahr65

HR44 installed two days ago in Fayetteville, NC

Installer said they no longer have the HR34 and are only installing the HR44.


----------



## bobiii

I just had an HR-44 and 3 clients (C41) installed in the Palmdale, CA are. zip 93551. Everything working as advertised!! Also received 4 RC71 remotes.


----------



## DKNY330

Still no HR44 in Long Island region. Just had third appointment in last 3 weeks for my upgrade and although its noted on the order to not come unless an HR44 is on the truck, they still are scheduling it.


----------



## VaJim

I'm due for a genie install today. If the installer brings a hr34 can I send him away?


----------



## drogot

I'm in the same boat. Westhampton Long Island waiting for hr44. I have the number of an installer from Mastec, I check with him weekly. Still no sign of Hr44s.


----------



## Bill Broderick

VaJim said:


> I'm due for a genie install today. If the installer brings a hr34 can I send him away?


Yes. You will likely receive a call when he is on his way. That's the time to ask if he has one on the truck and cancel if necessary. There's no point in making the installer come to your house if it's not necessary.


----------



## VaJim

no joy.....the installer only had the hr34. I told him i wanted the hr44 and will try and re-schedule. He said for our area (Norfolk, VA) it'll be months before we see the hr44.


----------



## peds48

DKNY330 said:


> Still no HR44 in Long Island region. Just had third appointment in last 3 weeks for my upgrade and although its noted on the order to not come unless an HR44 is on the truck, they still are scheduling it.


There are no such notes on your WO... lol

There is no way to not schedule an appointment until there is an HR44 automatically. you just have to "keep playing the game"


----------



## peds48

drogot said:


> I'm in the same boat. Westhampton Long Island waiting for hr44. I have the number of an installer from Mastec, I check with him weekly. Still no sign of Hr44s.


Yep, no 44s in LI yet. at least another month


----------



## toryvad

Anyone in the SF Bay Area get an HR44 yet?


----------



## VaJim

...the sad part in all of this is Directv has no clue where the HR44s are,....at least the CRS I've talked to. So how does one find out if they are available in their area....no games please.


----------



## inkahauts

They don't want people to know. So they aren't going to say. You will see hr34s being installed for years.


----------



## VaJim

inkahauts said:


> They don't want people to know. So they aren't going to say. You will see hr34s being installed for years.


Chances are. I'll be gone by then


----------



## peds48

VaJim said:


> ...the sad part in all of this is Directv has no clue where the HR44s are,....at least the CRS I've talked to. So how does one find out if they are available in their area....no games please.


ask here and maybe someone in your area will let you know


----------



## VaJim

peds48 said:


> ask here and maybe someone in your area will let you know


Thanks. I did post that question here for our area (Norfolk) a few days back and never received a response. Bad sign


----------



## peds48

VaJim said:


> Thanks. I did post that question here for our area (Norfolk) a few days back and never received a response. Bad sign


Could be, or perhaps there is no one from your area here


----------



## lman

I'm looking for one in northern Indiana. Anybody know about this area?


----------



## VaJim

HR44 is NOT in Norfolk virginia.


----------



## shendley

Just got a 44 installed in Birmingham, AL this week. Installer said he hadn't seen any 34s in a while.


----------



## innuss

Any luck in the Greater Seattle area? I live up in Anacortes. My contract runs out in August & I'd like to get the 44 & Sunday Ticket + Redzone.


----------



## o7RAVENS

Anyone in the Baltimore Md. have any news about installs of the 44 ?


----------



## weatherwatcher514

Anyone in the Springfield, Mass area confirm installs of the 44? Direct TV has offered me a free upgrade to the Genie but want to know if anyone has gotten the 44.


----------



## Dukester619

Just got an HR44 installed yesterday in San Diego. The installer said he hasn't seen an HR34 in a couple of months.


----------



## sdpadres

Anyone have a HR44 installed in the South Jersey area?


----------



## uscmatty

Upgraded to HR44 today, DirecTV install, Pasadena, CA.


----------



## JustSo

Just had an HR44-700 installed yesterday in the Chicago area (Tinley Park). The tech said its all he's installing now.


----------



## toricred

I got an HR44 in the Northern NM area, probably out of Albuquerque or Santa Fe warehouse, last week.


----------



## VaJim

Any updates from se virginia ne North Carolina?


----------



## ni711

Sdpadres, I have a genie install scheduled for tomorrow in south jersey... I'm hoping for an hr44 ill let u know


----------



## diocia

Got a HR44-500 as a new customer last week (July 15th) in Greenville, SC.


----------



## VaJim

ni711 said:


> Sdpadres, I have a genie install scheduled for tomorrow in south jersey... I'm hoping for an hr44 ill let u know


Thanks for the update....you're about 200 miles north of me....let us know what you get.....my upgrade is scheduled for July 25th


----------



## avonabudget

ni711 said:


> Sdpadres, I have a genie install scheduled for tomorrow in south jersey... I'm hoping for an hr44 ill let u know


I'm also in South Jersey and I got an HR34 this weekend (7/20/13). The installation tech told me they aren't yet available in the area. Curious to hear what you got.


----------



## VaJim

bjack99 said:


> I just received an HR44 in Lynchburg Virginia area via upgrade


...didn't see this one....sounds maybe promising for us..... :righton:


----------



## ni711

I just got an hr34 was told that they have the hr44s in shop but can't deploy until October in this area.. Frustrated but still an upgrade over hr22s.

-south jersey


----------



## sdpadres

I'm also in South Jersey and I got an HR34 this weekend (7/20/13). The installation tech told me they aren't yet available in the area. Curious to hear what you got.
. I probably won't place my order until early September. I'm waiting to see what happens with Fox Sports 1.


----------



## St8kout

Sorry about this, but I was looking for Las Vegas results and wasn't paying attention when I clicked the survey link. Subtract one from Vegas please. Apologies.


----------



## VaJim

...no new install updates...?


----------



## lman

HR44-700 installed in northern Indiana yesterday.


----------



## yanksno1

Any installs around the Palm Springs, CA area? Have family out there looking to get DirecTV and was curious.

I did get my HR44 installed a few weeks ago in Boynton Beach, FL. Only got 1 C41 client installed, should have planned it better. Now could use another one in another room and they won't work with me at all for one. Better I pay $100 from Solid Signal or Weaknees and have it shipped then paying $100 + $50 for installation. I really like DirecTV still, but this is another area they could really improve on (making equipment upgrades easier).


----------



## acer505

Sorry if i missed this.Has anybody got one in the Boston area?


----------



## thedamaja

lman said:


> HR44-700 installed in northern Indiana yesterday.


Can you be more precise? I've been waiting for them to show up in South Bend.

Thanks


----------



## VaJim

yanksno1 said:


> Any installs around the Palm Springs, CA area? Have family out there looking to get DirecTV and was curious.
> 
> I did get my HR44 installed a few weeks ago in Boynton Beach, FL. Only got 1 C41 client installed, should have planned it better. Now could use another one in another room and they won't work with me at all for one. Better I pay $100 from Solid Signal or Weaknees and have it shipped then paying $100 + $50 for installation. I really like DirecTV still, but this is another area they could really improve on (making equipment upgrades easier).


That may be my case also where I upgrade one of my TVs to HD. I can see paying for an extra C41, but can't we do the install our self?


----------



## acer505

W.Bridgewater


----------



## lman

thedamaja said:


> Can you be more precise? I've been waiting for them to show up in South Bend.
> 
> Thanks


Plymouth


----------



## yanksno1

VaJim said:


> That may be my case also where I upgrade one of my TVs to HD. I can see paying for an extra C41, but can't we do the install our self?


Both times I called they insisted on putting the installation charge on there (and when I asked for them to ship it to me and activate it myself they wouldn't). So if they won't offer it at a discount, I think going those 2 options is a better route.


----------



## ToBeFrank

Would the person who can edit the google doc please remove the last addition of an install in Tucson? I screwed it up. I thought I was selecting the city to display, but it was adding an install. Sorry about that. Although, I'm hoping to receive an HR44 tomorrow for self install. :grin:


----------



## PDXDirecTVFan

Just got an upgrade to the Genie today after many attempts! I am in the Portland, OR area and wondering if anyone has gotten an HR44 recently in this area?


----------



## tekman

Just had an HR44 and c41 installed today. Location Ayden, N. C. (Eastern NC)


----------



## VaJim

tekman said:


> Just had an HR44 and c41 installed today. Location Ayden, N. C. (Eastern NC)


This is good news. Only about 135 miles from me


----------



## DornoDiosMio

Got an install here just a couple of days ago in Houston, TX. Sugar Land to be precise. The company was Multiband and the installer stated they've been installing only HR44's for about a month or two.

So far everything working well. It's an HR44-500 and the C41-700 along with it. Just in case anyone cares which manufacturer made the boxes they are installing in this area. At least from Multiband.


----------



## rleffler

Unfortunately, I got a hr-34 this weekend in central Ohio. The contractor doing the mover's install was from a company called ICS. He said he's not seen a HR-44 yet. 

He also freaked out when he saw my am-21. He didn't know there was such a product. 

While not product knowledgable, he did do a good job on the install. Specifically working through a difficult dish placement ( in the rain too ). 

I've been told he-44s are in the area, but only from retailers that are restricted to new customer and commercial installs.


----------



## haggis444

Multiband installed a HR44 and (2) C41s yesterday in northern Cincinnati and a friend of mine got the same thing on east side last week ask well. Installer said all they do now is HR44s.


----------



## Jimbos G

Deleted. Found info I was looking for.


----------



## adamson

Ocala area via Mastec has HR44's and C41's. Install 7/28. Same day order to service... incredible!


----------



## toryvad

San Jose? Anyone? I know the poll says they have installs, but installers say they haven't seen it yet.


----------



## pblhd

Tried in the Boston area last Saturday for the HR44 - no luck. Guess third time isn't a charm in this case.


----------



## VaJim

pblhd said:


> Tried in the Boston area last Saturday for the HR44 - no luck. Guess third time isn't a charm in this case.


I'm hoping it shouldn't be much longer. The installer here (SE VA) told me we should see them here during the 1st week of August. If I get one on the 8th, I'll tell them to head up your way.


----------



## PhilS

Had HR44-500 installed on Friday in Dallas/Fort Worth area. Installer claimed he's been installing Hr44s for two months.


----------



## Bubbalotski

HR44 500 delivered and then taken away (because tech did not have correct mounting bracket for roof) in New Braunfels, TX. This is between San Antonio and Austin. 

Tech said that they only have the HR 44.


----------



## VaJim

Any new genie installs?


----------



## dtrell

El Vato said:


> Installer stated HR34s aren't being refurbished... just scrapped. Reason is that DTV rushed the 34 into production, due to the Hopper's expected release, as a stopgap measure while the 44s were worked on.


+1 +1 +1....no grain of salt taken there...I believe that 110%...the 34 is a piece of crap that should have never been released...and there is independent corroboration from somebody other than me. at some point the only 34's remaining will be the ones they have left in stock to replace the ones that people haven't gotten rid of and are still using and continue putting up with its glitches and missing functionality.


----------



## dtrell

haggis444 said:


> Multiband installed a HR44 and (2) C41s yesterday in northern Cincinnati and a friend of mine got the same thing on east side last week ask well. Installer said all they do now is HR44s.





PhilS said:


> Had HR44-500 installed on Friday in Dallas/Fort Worth area. Installer claimed he's been installing Hr44s for two months.





TAnsley said:


> MasTec installed HR44 with C41 and new RF remotes on both in the Austin DMA.
> 
> Tech said they have nothing by HR44s and C41 now, so if you are in the Austin area, it is time to upgrade! :righton: :grin:





Bubbalotski said:


> HR44 500 delivered and then taken away (because tech did not have correct mounting bracket for roof) in New Braunfels, TX. This is between San Antonio and Austin.
> 
> Tech said that they only have the HR 44.


theres more proof....before when D would do HR21 HR22 HR23 and HR24...it was a crap shoot as to what you would get....installers would have all of them available...now they have genies that are HR34 and HR44..and according to many on this forum they are almost equivalent in performance...yet, installers in all these and many more areas ONLY have HR44s...wheres the great HR34? eventually, they will all be on scrap heaps, and I will volunteer to drive the tractor over them to mash them up into little bits. cant wait to get my 44 and start using it.


----------



## MysteryMan

dtrell said:


> theres more proof....before when D would do HR21 HR22 HR23 and HR24...it was a crap shoot as to what you would get....installers would have all of them available...now they have genies that are HR34 and HR44..and according to many on this forum they are almost equivalent in performance...yet, installers in all these and many more areas ONLY have HR44s...wheres the great HR34? eventually, they will all be on scrap heaps, and I will volunteer to drive the tractor over them to mash them up into little bits. cant wait to get my 44 and start using it.


Eventually all HD DVR's end up on scrap heaps. Same can be said for the HR44. They all fall victim to technological advancement. You had "isolated" issues with your HR34. If you take the time to check you'll see people are experiencing "isolated" issues with their HR44s. Time to get over your negative experience with "your" HR34 and stop posting as if all HR34's have the same issues as your's. They don't!


----------



## peds48

...time to get over your negative experience with "your" HR34 and stop posting as if all HR34's have the same issues as your's. They don't!
Right on :righton:


----------



## alcatholic

uscmatty said:


> Upgraded to HR44 today, DirecTV install, Pasadena, CA.


@uscmatty, can you tell us the name of the installation company and their phone number? I'd want to call and see if they only have HR44s, and what areas they cover.

I'm in WestLA, so it might not apply to me, but I'd still like to check. Thank you!


----------



## alhurricane

I'm upgrading to a Genie, but it is being shipped to my door since I don't need an installer to upgrade any of the hardware/wiring. Is it still a crapshoot if I get a 34 or 44 or DirecTV sending out mainly 44s?


----------



## peds48

I'm upgrading to a Genie, but it is being shipped to my door since I don't need an installer to upgrade any of the hardware/wiring. Is it still a crapshoot if I get a 34 or 44 or DirecTV sending out mainly 44s?
95% chance you will get an HR34


----------



## alhurricane

peds48 said:


> 95% chance you will get an HR34


Well that's a bit disappointing, but I can't really argue with a free upgrade either.

Is it because they have a lot of HR34s left in stock and are trying to get rid of them? Hopefully I don't regret the upgrade!

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## sangs

Just had a Genie installed yesterday in Northeast NJ - an HR34. For those wondering, installer said no HR44s in the field here yet.


----------



## VaJim

sangs said:


> Just had a Genie installed yesterday in Northeast NJ - an HR34. For those wondering, installer said no HR44s in the field here yet.


This is not good news. May have to shelf the upgrade idea for this year.


----------



## ttown

I have install scheduled for Monday. Of course, requested they call first (usually they do anyway but I have had them just show up for service call before). Will cancel if they do not have HR44 on truck - Tulsa.


----------



## Jimbos G

Just had a Genie installed yesterday in Utah, HR34. Installer said he has no HR44's.


----------



## peds48

Just had a Genie installed yesterday in Utah, HR34. Installer said he has no HR44's.
you will like the HR34


----------



## Jimbos G

peds48 said:


> you will like the HR34


Thanks,I hope so. Installer told me the problems with the HR34 usually occur with the clients and I didn't get any, kept my 3 other DVR's.


----------



## peds48

Thanks,I hope so. Installer told me the problems with the HR34 usually occur with the clients and I didn't get any, kept my 3 other DVR's.
Awesome choice!


----------



## morgan79

i was told today that i could not get a hr 44 in charleston wv,because they have none to give out,,,so was told by installer dtv could drop ship me one,so i called and was told no they couldn't....what is up with this.....


----------



## MysteryMan

morgan79 said:


> i was told today that i could not get a hr 44 in charleston wv,because they have none to give out,,,so was told by installer dtv could drop ship me one,so i called and was told no they couldn't....what is up with this.....


The installer was wrong. The only sure way of getting the model receiver you want is by ordering one from SolidSignal or WeaKnees.


----------



## morgan79

MysteryMan said:


> The installer was wrong. The only sure way of getting the model receiver you want is by ordering one from SolidSignal or WeaKnees.


do you want to explain this then
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/205492-hr44-deployment-locations/?p=3144741


----------



## Bill Broderick

morgan79 said:


> do you want to explain this then
> http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/205492-hr44-deployment-locations/?p=3144741


He lucked out. DirecTV won't *guarantee* that you will receive an HR-44 if it's shipped to you. You might get a 44 or you might get a 34. That's why, in the post that you linked to, Dradran was "happily surprised" when he received an HR-44.


----------



## daniloni

Getting an HR34 installed right now in Oakland, CA. Installer said that the HR44s "haven't quite touched" the warehouse here yet. I held out as long as I could, but couldn't wait any longer.


----------



## MysteryMan

Bill Broderick said:


> He lucked out. DirecTV won't *guarantee* that you will receive an HR-44 if it's shipped to you. You might get a 44 or you might get a 34. That's why, in the post that you linked to, Dradran was "happily surprised" when he received an HR-44.


+1


----------



## VaJim

...so what's the score.....HR34 - 115 HR44 - 22......??


----------



## alhurricane

peds48 said:


> 95% chance you will get an HR34


Well you were spot on. I received a HR34 and client at my house today. WIth all of the talk on the HR44 I was hoping to get one. Is there any reason I would not be happy with the HR34?


----------



## VaJim

alhurricane said:


> Well you were spot on. I received a HR34 and client at my house today. WIth all of the talk on the HR44 I was hoping to get one. Is there any reason I would not be happy with the HR34?


Eveything I've heard...for the most part,...they are identical. I'm only holding out for the HR44 due to its optical digital out. I could make the HR34 work, would just require some re-wiring and config changes to my current system.


----------



## alcatholic

I just called directv and ordered an upgrade to a genie. I live in Los Angeles, CA. West LA, 90025, near UCLA, to be exact. 

Installation is scheduled for 8/16/13 in the morning. I plan to ask the installer what is in his truck, and reschedule if they don't have an HR44. 

If possible I would like to call the day before. Anyone know who the installer might be in this part of town?


----------



## peds48

Well you were spot on. I received a HR34 and client at my house today. WIth all of the talk on the HR44 I was hoping to get one. Is there any reason I would not be happy with the HR34?
I see no reason why you would not be happy with the 34. I've mine for a year and a half with no issues


----------



## peds48

I just called directv and ordered an upgrade to a genie. I live in Los Angeles, CA. West LA, 90025, near UCLA, to be exact. 

Installation is scheduled for 8/16/13 in the morning. I plan to ask the installer what is in his truck, and reschedule if they don't have an HR44. 

If possible I would like to call the day before. Anyone know who the installer might be in this part of town?
NO way to find out the day before or earlier. wait for the tech to call you


----------



## alcatholic

NO way to find out the day before or earlier. wait for the tech to call you


If the tech doesn't call me, for whatever reason, and he shows up at my door with an HR34, is there a polite way to refuse the install and ask to reschedule?


----------



## peds48

If the tech doesn't call me, for whatever reason, and he shows up at my door with an HR34, is there a polite way to refuse the install and ask to reschedule?
just tell him that you want an HR44 and that you would like to reschedule. Your order will be put on hold and you have to call DirecTV to specify another date, unless the tech want to do it for you...


----------



## morgan79

Bill Broderick said:


> He lucked out. DirecTV won't *guarantee* that you will receive an HR-44 if it's shipped to you. You might get a 44 or you might get a 34. That's why, in the post that you linked to, Dradran was "happily surprised" when he received an HR-44.


ok i understand that you might not get a 44,, but i was told they could drop ship me a reciever..dtv said they couldnt do that....


----------



## VaJim

well...Im getting the HR34 as we speak. I decided to go ahead and take it....no HR44 here in Norfolk. I should be able to re-config my JVC amp and I'm off to enjoying the Genie. I hope I made the right decision.

Thanks to all


----------



## Bill Broderick

morgan79 said:


> ok i understand that you might not get a 44,, but i was told they could drop ship me a reciever..dtv said they couldnt do that....


They can. But they have rules for when they can and can't. Essentially, if you're able to just replace an existing receiver with a Genie, meaning that you already have an SWM 8 tuner ready system and won't be going over the 8 tuner limit and don't want a tech to install the Genie, you *may* get them to drop ship it.

With anything else (need an installer, have a SWM-16, don't have SWM at all, don't have Whole Home, etc...) they will not drop ship to you.


----------



## dpeters11

My parents had a Genie installed today, HR44. The installer told them that they haven't had a 34 in months. They are in the Knoxville DMA (Crossville).


----------



## Old_School

I had a HR44 installed at the end of July in York, PA. Three days ago we had a violent thunderstorm come through and the next morning the 44 would not power up. Called to get a replacement and the CSR thought with a storm blowing though it would be a good idea to send a tech out to make sure everything else was up to snuff... The tech was a "auth, Installer" and showed up with a HR34 with a replacement. The first guy that came with the 44 said that is all he has been installing and the second guy with the replacement said hes never seen a 44 in person yet.. so i guess (in my area atleast) it just depends on who Directv sends...

he also swapped out my C41 because he claims that they only work with the HR44.... reading posts here i personally know that is total bull but, as long as they all work i don't care whats feeding them...


----------



## adamson

That really sucks...I would be bummed.


----------



## swdude12

I just upgraded to a Genie for $100...does this seem reasonable? I also but a note on there asking for a hr44.


----------



## adamson

$100 for a genie install? If so that's a great deal...I had to pony up the $49 install fee. I also got two clients included in total price.


----------



## swdude12

It was $100 for the genie upgrade and $20 for the install...


----------



## Old_School

swdude12 said:


> I just upgraded to a Genie for $100...does this seem reasonable? I also but a note on there asking for a hr44.


Notes on the account requesting a HR44 are useless.... i have several techs tell me that they never see them and the CRS's just say that to make you feel warm and fuzzy during the call....


----------



## peds48

Old_School said:


> Notes on the account requesting a HR44 are useless.... i have several techs tell me that they never see them and the CRS's just say that to make you feel warm and fuzzy during the call....


Very true.


----------



## alcatholic

alcatholic said:


> I just called directv and ordered an upgrade to a genie. I live in Los Angeles, CA. West LA, 90025, near UCLA, to be exact.
> 
> Installation is scheduled for 8/16/13 in the morning. I plan to ask the installer what is in his truck, and reschedule if they don't have an HR44.


It seems the Westside of LA is out of HR44.

My installation was on Friday, and my installer had an HR34 in the truck so I rescheduled for Sept 14. I actually spoke with the office instead of the field tech, and I didn't remember to ask when the HR44s might be in or if they ran out or whatever. I have the office number, so I will call them back and see what they can tell me about HR44.

However, earlier Friday morning, I ran into another DirecTV installer crew about 3 miles away. I asked if they had HR44s for their customers today, and he said that their warehouse was completely out of HR44s. I don't know if that crew was from the same company as the crew that was going to do my installation.

Anyway, take my data point for what it's worth, but no HR44 in the warehouse of one or more installation companies serving the westside of LA. 90024 and 90025.

Do I have to enter this into the google form, or will the OP take my post and enter the data?


----------



## chroma601

Just got an HR44 in Sylva, North Carolina, in the middle of the Smokey Mountains.


----------



## TNUser

Just had HR44 plus one Client installed this morning in Franklin(Nashville), Tennessee. 

I did not get the new remotes. Can I call and have the new remotes sent to me from DirecTV?


----------



## adamson

You do not want the new remotes anyway. Trust me you will change back to the old ones quickly. Im sure directv will send you some if you want them though. Give them a call asap.


----------



## inkahauts

adamson said:


> You do not want the new remotes anyway. Trust me you will change back to the old ones quickly. Im sure directv will send you some if you want them though. Give them a call asap.


And I disagree, the new remote is great for me, love the new volume button. While short on a couple things, the loss of the stop button and format buttons have not affected me, as I never used them anyway. And since its supposed to come with the remote, and everyone has different preferences, he should get the right remote as well


----------



## adamson

Well the stop button is the biggie...tell me this, how do you stop a program with it?


----------



## jimmie57

adamson said:


> Well the stop button is the biggie...tell me this, how do you stop a program with it?


To stop a playing recording with the new RC71 remote you can press the Guide button and go to another channel, Press the Exit button and it will exit the recording or press the Pause button and it will stop the recording. Next time you press the List button you will have the option to Resume or Start Over.


----------



## inkahauts

adamson said:


> Well the stop button is the biggie...tell me this, how do you stop a program with it?


But see I never use the stop button while watching something, never have. Heck, I have never used it for anything.

If I'm at the end of the program I just skip to the end and delete the show. If I'm in the middle, I almost always have just hit pause, and then go into the guide or list to chose something else, or just turn the unit off.

Sometimes I'll simply pull up the guide or list and chose something else to watch.

And of course I'll also just hit exit sometime. I have just never needed or used the stop button. Generally I use pause so that I can then go into other things and not see live TV, so I won't accidentally see a score of a sports game I might be recording and haven't watched yet. I trained myself to do that a long time ago.

With that said, I see no reason they can't make the red button work like stop while watching live TV?

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## toryvad

tech came out on the 8/15 and said he has not seen the hr44 in the warehouse yet and expects it in a month or so. SF Bay Area


----------



## JLinz

Anyone in the Orange County, CA area receive an HR44 lately? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Weaselboy

I had a new install done last week in the Palm Springs CA area and they gave me a HR44. The installer had both 34 and 44 on the truck and gave me my choice.


----------



## peds48

Weaselboy said:


> I had a new install done last week in the Palm Springs CA area and they gave me a HR44. The installer had both 34 and 44 on the truck and gave me my choice.


Was it a hard choice to make?


----------



## yanksno1

My boss just got a HR-44 installed last night in Crown Point, IN. He's a long time customer and loves it and the new genie clients.

I think my aunt and uncle got one installed last week in Indio, CA (near Palm Springs). Can't confirm, but she said it was the small one so I'm betting on it.


----------



## mwt129

Having a HR-34 installed right now, in the Pottstown, Pa area. The installer said that they have the 44s in the King of Prussia office, but that it will be another month or so before they get them out here.


----------



## Weaselboy

peds48 said:


> Was it a hard choice to make?


Hah... he kind of smiled when he drove up and I asked which receiver he had. I suspect if you don't ask they will give you a 34 to get rid of them.


----------



## peds48

Weaselboy said:


> I suspect if you don't ask they will give you a 34 to get rid of them.


Absolutely !


----------



## linuspbmo

Has anyone received a HR-44 in the Cape Girardeau Mo, Paducah , Ky area?


----------



## TorinTPG

HR44 installed earlier this week - Atlanta, Ga Area OTP


----------



## Trekboy

Just got an HR-44-200 in Largo, FL yesterday, 8/24.


----------



## Fuzzy761210

Just had a friend get directv and had him ask the installer (multibrand) and he knew about the hr44 but said they only have 34's. Clarksville, In. (Louisville, Ky area).


----------



## dave olstad

San Jose California, Genie Install yesterday Direc tv rep showed up with hr 34 and c31, When I placed the order I had them write down I only wanted hr 44 and c-41. I Turned them away and then was on phone with direc tv for 2 hrs Getting recredited for the 49.00 genie Upgrade no good resolution yet. Direc tv Rep on phone recommended going thru 3rd party like Costco Rep For direc TV.


----------



## MysteryMan

dave olstad said:


> San Jose California, Genie Install yesterday Direc tv rep showed up with hr 34 and c31, When I placed the order I had them write down I only wanted hr 44 and c-41. I Turned them away and then was on phone with direc tv for 2 hrs Getting recredited for the 49.00 genie Upgrade no good resolution yet. Direc tv Rep on phone recommended going thru 3rd party like Costco Rep For direc TV.


DirecTV does not guarantee receiver models. It's clearly stated on their website. The only sure way of getting the model receiver you want is by purchasing from Solid Signal or WeaKnees.


----------



## KDelande

Fuzzy761210 said:


> Just had a friend get directv and had him ask the installer (multibrand) and he knew about the hr44 but said they only have 34's. Clarksville, In. (Louisville, Ky area).


Thank you for this report. I am in Louisville area (Prospect) and definately served by Multiband based on previous truck rolls. I am patiently waiting for a report that HR44s are here and this seems to confirm not yet.


----------



## ladannen

Madison, WI.

Called Directv last week for a Genie upgrade. I'm replacing 3 HR2x DVRs with 1 Genie and 2 clients.
The phone rep offered a free setup if the units were shipped to me for a self-install or I could schedule a tech install for $49. I chose the tech install to increase chances of getting a HR44 genie.

Install was scheduled for today, but the tech just called and said he only has HR34s. I cancelled the appointment, but he gave me his cell number so I can check back with him in a few weeks.

[EDIT] Tech just called back. After speaking with his supervisor suggested that since I'm interested in the latest and greatest unit that maybe I should wait for "the next Genie model not even in production yet: The HR44W".

Hmm...


----------



## Beerstalker

Finally had my parent's install on Saturday 8/24/2013 in Rock Falls, IL 61071. Multiband installer showed up with HR44 and three C41 clients. He hasn't seen any of the C41W yet though, but has been trained on them.

Hardest part was getting the two Samsung RVU TVs added to the account after the installer left. The CSR on the phone had never added one that wasn't tech installed so it took him a while to figure it out.


----------



## Old_School

I really don't see what the big scuffle is with everyone wanting a HR44? I have used both and don't really see a difference other than the fact that the 44 offers wireless. I am trying to rid my house of wireless so maybe that is why i don't see the big deal.


----------



## Beerstalker

I was hoping for it because I have read that it functions better with RVU TVs, which I knew I would be using at my parent's house.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

HR44 here near Lansing, MI

Sent from my ADR6400L using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## bossfan50

Today I received a drop shipped Genie and it is an HR44. I am in the Boston area.


----------



## Bofurley

Had one installed yesterday in Kansas


----------



## taveanator

I've just updated the survey so that it's a bit more accurate and you can now manually enter in your city and state. May be moot as I think the HR44's are now out in full force. I know I've been loving mine since it was installed the other month and I added a 3TB drive soon after I got it (hence main reason why I haven't kept up with the map updating!).

BTW - RC71 remotes are ridiculously cheap for some reason - my installer didn't have enough so I just went out and bought some instead of fighting with DTV. So no I have a set of new remotes as well as the old school ones as backups. Couldn't be happier with my installation also. Have not had any major hiccups even with the 3TB drive I added on.


----------



## Riverpilot

The reason I wanted, and still want a HR44 over the HR34 is the power supply being located as a brick instead of in the unit itself. Really does help with heating issues in a confined space.

I'm anxiously waiting for the day when directv allows two HR44/HR34 to be installed. Do I REALLY need the ability to have 10 tuners? Not really.. HOWEVER. I do have enough conflicts in recordings where the extra 5 tuners would come in very handy. Hopefully 2 genies will be coming VERY soon.


----------



## Getteau

I called in today and have an installation scheduled for tomorrow between 8 and 12 in Clear Lake Texas (just south of Houston). I'll let everyone know what the show up with).


----------



## sweetdawg99

anyone know if any HR44's have been installed in the Utica, NY area? I cannot even find an installer for my location and I asked the folks at DirecTv and they couldnt give me contact info for one. I would love to upgrade to the genie set up and have been patiently waiting for the HR44 to come into my area.


----------



## peds48

NY, or at least NYC and Long Island do not have HR44s yet. and no word of when....


----------



## KDelande

I called the Multiband office for the Louisville, KY market to see if I could discover when they thought they'd be getting HR44s in. On the phone tree to their office #, they had an option 3 for the warehouse so I tried that and spoke to someone who said that they were coming in Tuesday of next week and so they'd be out in the field Wednesday and beyond.

He also confirmed that if I schedule my appt for Wednesday or beyond, that if they didn't have them on the truck at that time for whatever reason to just tell the tech and they'd re-pull from the warehouse.

So looks like patience to soon be rewarded in the Louisville, KY market.


----------



## Getteau

Getteau said:


> I called in today and have an installation scheduled for tomorrow between 8 and 12 in Clear Lake Texas (just south of Houston). I'll let everyone know what the show up with).


Install was yesterday and I got an HR44-500. So it looks like they are available on the west side and south side of Houston.

All I can say is WOW this thing is fast. I just wish they could make a non-Genie HD-DVR that was as quick as this. Sure the HR 24 is quick, but this is a step above that.


----------



## Bruce M.

Just getting a 34 installed here in Seattle right now on a free upgrade--after two lower level, and one upper level, CSRs *insisted* to me I'd get a 44. Install guy has never seen a 44, and has been told he'll start getting them in December.


----------



## peds48

For those in Long Island NY, HR44 are here. but warehouse guy will NOT give them out until current HR34 stock is depleted. it can take another week.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Hilbe

Looks like someone submitted Indianapolis market. Can someone confirm?


----------



## Battleborn

HR44 installed today here in Sparks, NV.


----------



## sweetdawg99

Peds48, any idea if/when they make it to Central New York? Any idea who I could ask if you don't know?


----------



## peds48

Peds48, any idea if/when they make it to Central New York? Any idea who I could ask if you don't know?
you mean upstate NY? if so, it is the same HSP which is Mastec. if so, they should be out in the field shortly 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## sweetdawg99

Depending on where you're from I guess Utica is considered either upstate or central New York. Either way I take your meaning. I think mastec did my original install some years ago, just wish I had kept their contact info. But at least the hr44 drought is finally about to end!


----------



## bryanw3535

The installer is here as I type this. Getting an HR 44 and one C41.

I'm in Dallas, TX.


----------



## joed32

Bruce M. said:


> Just getting a 34 installed here in Seattle right now on a free upgrade--after two lower level, and one upper level, CSRs *insisted* to me I'd get a 44. Install guy has never seen a 44, and has been told he'll start getting them in December.


What is your location?


----------



## Fuzzy761210

KDelande said:


> I called the Multiband office for the Louisville, KY market to see if I could discover when they thought they'd be getting HR44s in. On the phone tree to their office #, they had an option 3 for the warehouse so I tried that and spoke to someone who said that they were coming in Tuesday of next week and so they'd be out in the field Wednesday and beyond.
> 
> He also confirmed that if I schedule my appt for Wednesday or beyond, that if they didn't have them on the truck at that time for whatever reason to just tell the tech and they'd re-pull from the warehouse.
> 
> So looks like patience to soon be rewarded in the Louisville, KY market.


Good to know, how did you get the number?

I wonder if the Jeffersonville office has its own warehouse or they feed off Louisville's.


----------



## thewolfman

I'm in the Western NY area. I had an HR34-700 and H31 installed last week, free upgrade. The tech said they don't expect to see the HR44 until beginning of 2014.


----------



## celticpride

Its funny how things are with this hr44 i called a local installer in southern california and he said all they have had the last few months is the hr 44 and thats all their installing now. hard to believe other places cant even get these until 2014 wow!


----------



## j_al23

In Provo Utah area, (Mapleton) Just got the hr34 installed last Thursday. The installer said he didn't have any HR44's in the warehouse. He didn't know when they will get them either. I love it though nonetheless. C31 is a little laggy, but the hr34 is quick.


----------



## KDelande

Fuzzy761210 said:


> Good to know, how did you get the number?
> 
> I wonder if the Jeffersonville office has its own warehouse or they feed off Louisville's.


Got their number off their corporate website, just looked at their market office locations: https://www.multibandusa.com/home/locations.asp. There's only one listing for Louisville, the office in Jeffersonville, IN. I'm sure they only have a single warehouse servicing Louisville and Southern Indiana.


----------



## sweetdawg99

Any chance someone has a number to call for a Mastec warehouse? DirecTv Csr wasn't any help (no fault of her own). Someone out there must have contact info for the installer in my area. Very frustrated right now.


----------



## peds48

sweetdawg99 said:


> Very frustrated right now.


Dont se why. HR34s are readily available


----------



## sweetdawg99

Form factor. Limited space available in the entertainment center I built. The New 44 should fit nicely. Plus I like the idea of the power brick so I can tuck that away. And the built in wireless access, so I don't need to run cat 5 cable for it to access the internets, without needing to purchase the additional cck. Been waiting for a while is all. I suppose patience is not a virtue of mine.


----------



## adamson

Who wouldn't want the HR44...It is nice!


----------



## cypherx

Hey nice google repository of HR44 locations!

I see close to me there's a deployment in Lancaster PA and Philadelphia PA. Any idea how to determine what warehouse is in the area and if my area (Reading, PA) would have HR44's?

Any online list of depo's? Just wondering if Lancaster and/or Philly get their equipment from the same source, if I would have HR44's in Reading (which is in between both locations).


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## TheJackal

I buckled today and ordered my free upgrade. I don't think there have been many sightings in NJ. Anyway, got my free Genie and 3 mini Genies on the way. We'll see what shows up. I figured it was worth a shot before paying for a 44 from an online dealer. I also asked for any programming deals and was given $20 off a month for the next 12 months. $240 credit was worth the call.


----------



## linuspbmo

HR-44 installed today in Poplar Bluff, Mo. The receiver is fast, now if they could just get everything working together.


----------



## peds48

HR44 are out in FULL force in Long Island, NY. order while they last…


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Dr. J.

I'm having a Genie (and the "Whole Home") installed tomorrow. I'm hoping for the "44" !!
Here's the list of names (9/7) in alpha-order (I know states would have helped, but I have a life ..).


Abilene

Dallas- TX

Kansas City

Pasadena

Tallahassee

Akron

Daly City

Kenosha

Paterson

Tampa

Albuquerque

Denver

Knoxville

Peoria

Temecula

Alexandria

Des Moines

Lafayette in

Petal- MS

Thousand Oaks

altoona-pa

Detroit

Lake Charles- la

Philadelphia

Tucson

Anaheim

Durham- NC

Lakewood

Phoenix

Tulsa

Arvada

Elk Grove

Lancaster

Pittsburgh

Washington

Atlanta

Eugene

Las Cruces

Plano

West Palm Beach

Aurora

Everett

Las Vegas

Plymouth- IN

Winston–Salem

Austin

Fargo

Lansing

Poplar bluff- mo



Baltimore

Felton- CA

Long Beach

Portland



Baton Rouge

Fort Lauderdale

Los Angeles

Raleigh



Billings

Fort Wayne

Louisville

Reno



Birmingham

Fort Worth

Lynchburg va

Richmond



Boise

Fresno

Manchester

Riverside



Bolingbrook- IL

Gainesville

Memphis

Rochester



Boston

Grand Rapids

Mesa

Rock Falls- IL



Boulder

Green Bay

Miami

Rockford



Buffalo

Greensboro

Milwaukee

Round Rock



Carlsbad

Greenville- TN

Minneapolis

Sacramento



Cary

Hampton

Modesto 

Salt Lake City- UT



Cedar Rapids

Hartford

Montgomery

San Antonio



Chandler

Hayward

Moorestown- nj

San Diego



Charleston

Honolulu

Murfreesboro

San Francisco



Charlotte

Houston

Muskego-wi

San Jose



Chattanooga

Huntington Beach md

Naperville

Santa Clara



Chesapeake

Huntsville

Nashville

Santa Rosa



Chicago

Independence

New Orleans

Savannah



Chula Vista

Indianapolis- IN

New York

Scottsdale



Cincinnati

Irvine

Newark

Seattle



Clarksville

Jacksonville- FL

Norfolk

Sioux Falls



Clear Lake City- TX



Oakland clovis- ca

South Bend



Clearwater



Oklahoma City

Springfield



Cleveland



Omaha

St. Petersburg



Colorado Springs



Orlando

Star Valley Ranch- WY



Columbia





Sterling Heights



Columbus





Sunnyvale



Concord









Coral Springs









Corona


----------



## Dr. J.

Sorry 'bout that. Let's try again ...


Abilene

Akron

Albuquerque

Alexandria

altoona-pa

Anaheim

Arvada

Atlanta

Aurora

Austin

Baltimore

Baton Rouge

Billings

Birmingham

Boise

Bolingbrook- IL

Boston

Boulder

Buffalo

Carlsbad

Cary

Cedar Rapids

Chandler

Charleston

Charlotte

Chattanooga

Chesapeake

Chicago

Chula Vista

Cincinnati

Clarksville

Clear Lake City- TX

Clearwater

Cleveland

Colorado Springs

Columbia

Columbus

Concord

Coral Springs

Corona

Dallas- TX

Daly City

Denver

Des Moines

Detroit

Durham- NC

Elk Grove

Eugene

Everett

Fargo

Felton- CA

Fort Lauderdale

Fort Wayne

Fort Worth

Fresno

Gainesville

Grand Rapids

Green Bay

Greensboro

Greenville- TN

Hampton

Hartford

Hayward

Honolulu

Houston

Huntington Beach md

Huntsville

Independence

Indianapolis- IN

Irvine

Jacksonville- FL

Kansas City

Kenosha

Knoxville

Lafayette in

Lake Charles- la

Lakewood

Lancaster

Las Cruces

Las Vegas

Lansing

Long Beach

Los Angeles

Louisville

Lynchburg va

Manchester

Memphis

Mesa

Miami

Milwaukee

Minneapolis

Modesto 

Montgomery

Moorestown- nj

Murfreesboro

Muskego-wi

Naperville

Nashville

New Orleans

New York

Newark

Norfolk

Oakland clovis- ca

Oklahoma City

Omaha

Orlando

Pasadena

Paterson

Peoria

Petal- MS

Philadelphia

Phoenix

Pittsburgh

Plano

Plymouth- IN

Poplar bluff- mo

Portland

Raleigh

Reno

Richmond

Riverside

Rochester

Rock Falls- IL

Rockford

Round Rock

Sacramento

Salt Lake City- UT

San Antonio

San Diego

San Francisco

San Jose

Santa Clara

Santa Rosa

Savannah

Scottsdale

Seattle

Sioux Falls

South Bend

Springfield

St. Petersburg

Star Valley Ranch- WY

Sterling Heights

Sunnyvale

Tallahassee

Tampa

Temecula

Thousand Oaks

Tucson

Tulsa

Washington

West Palm Beach

Winston–Salem


----------



## Half Decaf

For those of you who are out of contract and requesting upgrades, who at D* are you talking to in order to get an HR44 upgrade?

I haven't been paying extra for the warrantee, so is it better for me to get the HR44 through the 3rd party, since the price has dropped so much? I'd like to keep my HR24, move it to the bedroom replacing the H24, and get a shiny new HR44 in the living room, but I fear that if I go for an upgrade from Dish, they will deliver an HR34 [I see that the HR44 has been deployed in the Phoenix area (thanks, Dr. J for the list) but I'm not sure how much confidence that gives me that I'll get the HR44]. Hmm...if I did go through D*, would I be able to instruct the installer to just replace the H24 and keep the HR24, moving it to the bedroom? If so, then I guess I could try D* first and then if I get an HR34, then use a 3rd party to replace the HR34...


----------



## Slackjaw747

I have been trying to get a HR-44 since June on a new order. Have had to keep turning the techs away because they were showing up with HR-34s, and each time I would reschedule another month out (I only placed an order when I found out I could get one, but such was not the case). So I was scheduled for today, and yet again the guy only had the HR-34 on the truck. Thought I would turn them away again, but he said they had them at the warehouse but were supposed to get rid of all the -34s first. So he called his supervisor and got them to release a HR-44 to me. So my install is in progress now!

I am in the Seattle area (Renton)...


----------



## pblhd

After 4 failed installation attempts, over the weekend I finally got a HR44 in the central MA area. The installer showed up with a HR34, when asked to talk to his bosses about potential arrival of the 44, he found out the warehouse got the 44s in on Friday night. Someone then drove out with a fresh new HR44 to my house, and its finally hooked up and running! (Worcester, MA)


----------



## Hilbe

I'm having a hard time finding the link to who does installs in Indianapolis to check on HR44s. Does anyone have that link handy? Google/thread search fail on my part. I've seen a few people mark as getting them in my area, but I'm not confident that I'd get a HR44 yet.


----------



## CATCRAW

My failed HR-34 was just replaced this week with a HR-44. Tech said that is all they have on their trucks right now - Bend Oregon.


----------



## cypherx

Is there a website that lists the companies that do DirecTV installs by location? Any google maps plugins to show where all the DirecTV warehouses are?


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## TheJackal

TheJackal said:


> I buckled today and ordered my free upgrade. I don't think there have been many sightings in NJ. Anyway, got my free Genie and 3 mini Genies on the way. We'll see what shows up. I figured it was worth a shot before paying for a 44 from an online dealer. I also asked for any programming deals and was given $20 off a month for the next 12 months. $240 credit was worth the call.


I received a call yesterday from my installer and scheduled my Genie upgrade. I asked if they were installing HR44s and she said yes. Install is scheduled for Monday. I'll report back once it is done to confirm. -- Flemington, NJ


----------



## Fuzzy761210

KDelande said:


> Got their number off their corporate website, just looked at their market office locations: https://www.multibandusa.com/home/locations.asp. There's only one listing for Louisville, the office in Jeffersonville, IN. I'm sure they only have a single warehouse servicing Louisville and Southern Indiana.


Just had a friend get directv in Floyd Knobs (louisville, ky) with multiband and still no HR44. I had him ask about the the hr44 and the installer knew about it but said they don't have any yet.


----------



## Jim Manis

Had a Genie install yesterday north of Knoxville, TN. Got an HR44-700 and C41-500 to replace 2 HR20's. Also moved HR24 to a bedroom. Everything was free under the protection plan upgrade. Very happy so far.


----------



## khark

They installed a HR44/500 at my house at Star Valley Ranch, WY yesterday. I returned a HR20-700 and still have two HR22-100s and one HR21-200. The installer told me the don't have any of the HR34s anymore.


----------



## toryvad

hr44 installed in san jose,ca yesterday. tech said there are no more hr34s in the warehouse.


----------



## steelgtr

toryvad said:


> hr44 installed in san jose,ca yesterday. tech said there are no more hr34s in the warehouse.


Check your PM or please let me know the installer contact info?

thx

bob


----------



## alcatholic

Jackpot!

Today an installer came and installed an HR44. I'm in West LA. The installer was MJP. Last time the installer was "Isis". The installer said he had two in his truck today, but according to him those were the last two in the shop this morning. 

Also, yesterday I called the Isis dispatcher to ask if my installer would have an HR44. Of course she said they did not have my job, but she did confirm that as far as she knew her company had both 34s and 44s. 

I hope this helps someone. It sounds likes its time to jump on an install before they run out. 


It seems the Westside of LA is out of HR44. My installation was on Friday, and my installer had an HR34 in the truck so I rescheduled for Sept 14. I actually spoke with the office instead of the field tech, and I didn't remember to ask when the HR44s might be in or if they ran out or whatever. I have the office number, so I will call them back and see what they can tell me about HR44. However, earlier Friday morning, I ran into another DirecTV installer crew about 3 miles away. I asked if they had HR44s for their customers today, and he said that their warehouse was completely out of HR44s. I don't know if that crew was from the same company as the crew that was going to do my installation. Anyway, take my data point for what it's worth, but no HR44 in the warehouse of one or more installation companies serving the westside of LA. 90024 and 90025. Do I have to enter this into the google form, or will the OP take my post and enter the data?



Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## t00lband525

Just had an HR44 installed in Lincoln Park, NJ over the weekend. Installers said they had just got them in 2 days earlier. The one installer was teaching the other about the setup. Quite comical....


----------



## TheJackal

TheJackal said:


> I received a call yesterday from my installer and scheduled my Genie upgrade. I asked if they were installing HR44s and she said yes. Install is scheduled for Monday. I'll report back once it is done to confirm. -- Flemington, NJ


Appt yesterday was cancelled because the tech did not have any HR44s yet. They said the warehouse has them but they won't be on the trucks until tomorrow so need to reschedule my appt. -- Flemington NJ


----------



## lionsfan

HR-44 & c41 installed yesterday. Las Vegas


----------



## Robotpedlr

Just had an HR44 installed yesterday as part of a service call (my HR34 had some issues). Tech said they just started rolling them out locally (Tacoma Wa). Worked out great for me!


----------



## codespy

HR44-200 installed in Glencoe, IL 3 days ago. Free upgrade from 2 SD-DVR40's. A slight upgrade.


----------



## srbsrbsrb2000

Called DirecTV Wednesday 9/18 from Manorville, Long Island NY for Genie upgrad., They drop shipped an HR-44 from PA that arrived yesterday. Swapped cables from the HR-20 it was replacing, ran the initial setup, activated the receiver over the automated phone system and everything is working perfectly. This unit is much faster than the HR-20 it was replacing.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

FInally got an install setup here for Mobile, Al, Genie and Genie Mini.

Will update what I get Saturday.


----------



## tmtech

TheJackal said:


> Appt yesterday was cancelled because the tech did not have any HR44s yet. They said the warehouse has them but they won't be on the trucks until tomorrow so need to reschedule my appt. -- Flemington NJ


Hey... Did you ever get your HR44? Just curious because I'm trying to get one in Hillsborough, NJ...


----------



## quattro40v

Quick question. I just ordered a Genie from DirecTV directly. They are shipping me the unit for a self install. What are the chances that I get an HR44?


----------



## Laxguy

quattro40v said:


> Quick question. I just ordered a Genie from DirecTV directly. They are shipping me the unit for a self install. What are the chances that I get an HR44?


27.89%.

OK, that was meant to elicit a smile. No one knows for sure, but my pure guess is less than 50%....

good luck!


----------



## Hilbe

I have an install set for next Friday. How do I find out who my installer is, so I can call ahead to confirm HR-44?


----------



## quattro40v

Laxguy said:


> 27.89%.
> 
> OK, that was meant to elicit a smile. No one knows for sure, but my pure guess is less than 50%....
> 
> good luck!


Wrong. lol.

Shiny new HR44 dropped off today. :hurah:


----------



## Laxguy

quattro40v said:


> Wrong. lol.
> 
> Shiny new HR44 dropped off today. :hurah:


Cool! Good news. But I wasn't "wrong" in predicting chances. You were among the lucky 49%.....


----------



## o7RAVENS

Got a 44 installed yesterday, the tech was a nice guy. Love it.
Baltimore Md.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Will the tech call the day before, or day off, so I can ensure they have a 44 on the truck?


----------



## o7RAVENS

The tech called me the morning of the install.


----------



## astrohip

We had a couple of DirecTV installers in our office yesterday, had a chance to pick their brains on the 34/44 situation. They said most but not all of the Genies they install are 44, but they still have 34s in the warehouse. When I asked if they were running out of 34's, they said no, they still get new shipments of 34s, but most are 44s. I was surprised to hear that 34's are still being shipped to warehouses.

I asked how to make sure one gets a 44, they said just insist on it, and CSR will put it on the service ticket.

This is in HOUSTON.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

o7RAVENS said:


> The tech called me the morning of the install.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Well, no word yet. Ive decided I will just accept even the HR34. The fall season is too ramped up now, cant afford to wait another couple of weeks.

We usually get caught up in January, if need be Ill buy a HR44 then from a 3rd party. Will update later what I get regardless.


----------



## FenixTX

I live in northern Louisiana and got a HR44 shipped to me last week.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Well, good news is the guy has an HR44 on the truck (I havent seen it yet). Bad news is I have to have a pole mount, but his shovel is broken so he had to go and get one from somewhere about 20 mins one way away.

He appears to be a contractor (personal vehicle), and he said the company they work for out of a neighboring city is bad about this. Evidently he was late getting here this AM because he had to drive around and get the gear he needed for installs today. Havent seen this in awhile, I thought Directv and Dish had worked these issues out...

I remember getting installs 10 years ago, it was like the wild wild west.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

HR44-200, Mobile Alabama.


----------



## Brit_In_NY

HR44/700 provided by Mastec in White Plains, NY.


----------



## sweetdawg99

Do you have contact info for mastec Brit_In_NY?


----------



## peds48

sweetdawg99 said:


> Do you have contact info for mastec Brit_In_NY?


http://mastec.com/


----------



## sweetdawg99

Tried that website before, peds48. All it did was point me to the 800 number for direcTv, which was next to useless.


----------



## RunnerFL

My parents got an HR44-700 today in Palm Springs, FL. The installer said all they install anymore is HR44's, they don't even have HR24's.


----------



## PK6301

HR44-700 where Oliver Hazzard Perry built his fleet 

Erie, Pa. 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jackdinla

Got Genie install today. HR44-500 in West Los Angeles.


----------



## taveanator

I just updated the deployment map.

May be the last update as it's apparent that DTV is pretty much out of the 34's.


----------



## Hilbe

I have an install on Friday in Indianapolis. For some reason I still think they'll show up with the HR-34.


----------



## djcardinal

HR44-700 installed on Friday (9/27) in Louisville, KY

C41 Wireless clients still not available. The tech said they have them in their shop, and they need to be pretty darn close to the AP to work well. 

Speaking of the tech was great, knowledgeble, and overall friendly to talk with. Took good care of us. 

Did upsell us on the warranty, but indicated it covered accidnets, which it does not seem to in fact cover. 

DJ


----------



## tsanders3

Just had it installed in Simpsonville SC. Installer just had HR-44 on the truck


----------



## west99999

djcardinal said:


> Did upsell us on the warranty, but indicated it covered accidnets, which it does not seem to in fact cover.
> 
> DJ


Protection Plan does indeed cover accidents.


----------



## coair73x

HR-44-200 installed today in Alexandria, Va Tech had to install new dish and LNB. Working great now. I really enjoy it. I had a HR-21-100


----------



## djcardinal

west99999 said:


> Protection Plan does indeed cover accidents.


I hope you are right, but according to the T&C it doesn't. At least for TV's. Hypothetically speaking, moving a TV from one wall to another, and damaging it somehow, for instance. Doesn't look like that would be protected.

At any rate, the HR44-700 is the bomb!! Love it.


----------



## Laxguy

taveanator said:


> I just updated the deployment map.
> 
> May be the last update as it's apparent that DTV is pretty much out of the 34's.


Nice!

Just hope they don't discover a warehouse full of 'em in Des Moines....


----------



## Hilbe

Installer just left. HR-44 from Multiband in Indianapolis area.


----------



## njfoses

Safe to say the HR-44 is being installed everywhere now?


----------



## Laxguy

njfoses said:


> Safe to say the HR-44 is being installed everywhere now?


Probably not. One is still not guaranteed one will get the slightly faster Genie.


----------



## KDelande

Currently getting a Genie HR44-700 model installed in Prospect, KY -- just outside of Louisville/Jefferson Co. KY. I'm glad my patience has paid off in getting a 44 vs. 34. Especially since Multiband blew me off last weekend due to a technician calling in sick, after I waited at home on a Saturday for my window. But that got me free Red Zone Channel and $20/mo for 1 yr. for my trouble.


----------



## samrs

taveanator said:


> I just updated the deployment map.
> 
> May be the last update as it's apparent that DTV is pretty much out of the 34's.


That's sort of funny. You haven't been around long. I might have installed my last H20....last year, I'm not holding my breath though. It was a refurb. When you started this thread all I had on my truck were HR44/C41/C41W's/. Right now! If we walked outside and looked we would find HR34's/HR23's/H25's/R22's and D12's all refurbs. There might even be a refurbed C31.

You drifting with me cuz!


----------



## mdpeterman

Anyone get an HR44 in Columbus/Central Ohio yet? I've got my Protection Plan upgrade but want to get a 44 with it.


----------



## peds48

njfoses said:


> Safe to say the HR-44 is being installed everywhere now?


Nope. with the HR44-200 issue, DirecTV is sending either other 44s or 34s for those that can't be hard wired


----------



## Laxguy

You speak of "the -200" issue as if it were gospel. I had no problems with mine when I had it connected via WiFi.


----------



## samrs

Laxguy said:


> You speak of "the -200" issue as if it were gospel. I had no problems with mine when I had it connected via WiFi.


Consider yourself lucky, my performance matrix is littered with failures.


----------



## peds48

Laxguy said:


> You speak of "the -200" issue as if it were gospel.


because it is!!!!!!! maybe you got the one and only one that worked! they did say that on the conference call!


----------



## mridan

I just had a HR44-500 installed in the Chicago burbs. I asked the tech if he was installing HR34's. He said yes, but had in his notes from D* that I requested a HR44 and a HR24. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## inkahauts

HR34 will be installed new or more likely refurbished for the next five years or so. And that could be in any market. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## cypherx

What's the -200 issue? Maybe software will fix issues over time, or is this a hardware flaw?


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48

cypherx said:


> What's the -200 issue? Maybe software will fix issues over time, or is this a hardware flaw?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


I dont think DirecTV even knows!! they are "investigating. that was the last thing I heard about 4 days ago


----------



## tegelad

HR44-200 installed in Indiana on Saturday. Had a bad situation where my HR34 started having damaged recording at 9pm every night, so they swapped it out.


----------



## Laxguy

peds48 said:


> I dont think DirecTV even knows!! they are "investigating. that was the last thing I heard about 4 days ago


Well, you know, so what is it?


----------



## peds48

Well, you know, so what is it?
huh?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Laxguy

Peds-

You have stated there is a known issue with the HR44-200, but if DIRECTV doesn't know about it (your words), it's an issue only with some units or users. At one point you said there was a problem with WiFi on the unit- is that the issue?? Among how many?


----------



## peds48

Peds-

You have stated there is a known issue with the HR44-200, but if DIRECTV doesn't know about it (your words), it's an issue only with some units or users. At one point you said there was a problem with WiFi on the unit- is that the issue?? Among how many?
Yes, there is an issue with the HR44 built in WiFi DECA. that is all DirecTV said and will say. DirecTV does not make this sort of thing public, but in this case they had to since it was impacting tech's matrix


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Laxguy

Thank you. As I have said, I had no issue with the WiFi on that unit when I tested it for a month several moons ago.


----------



## dave olstad

HR 44 and c41 installed today 101/Blossom Hill. San Jose Calif. Direc Tv Tech said he was out of 13th street office, there Warehouse has no more 34s all Hr44s and c-41. Up And Running Great Now. It was Worth the wait for me.


----------



## steelgtr

dave olstad said:


> HR 44 and c41 installed today 101/Blossom Hill. San Jose Calif. Direc Tv Tech said he was out of 13th street office, there Warehouse has no more 34s all Hr44s and c-41. Up And Running Great Now. It was Worth the wait for me.


Dave . Can you send me the phone # of the installation company?

thx

bob


----------



## BAF

HR44 installed in South Pasadena, CA on October 4, 2013.


----------



## Guitar Hero

HR44-500 installed in Upland (Inland Empire), CA on October 2, 2013.


----------



## mridan

I told a friend of mine in the Chicagoland burbs to make sure she gets the HR44 when they come to do her upgrade. She forgot to check the model number until after the tech left, and realized she got a HR34. She called D* back and three days later a tech replaced it with a HR44.


----------



## lflorack

HR44-700 installed 2 October in HIlton, NY (near Rochester)


----------



## bluerock5

Got the HR44 and C41's in Alamo, California......2 1/2 hour install...very impressed........


----------



## bobkatF

Mesa, AZ - HR44-500 from DirecTV installed Oct, 12, 2013. Instant swap out of HR24. Got RC71 remote - like it so far.

One weird quirk, 'tho. Wifey's remote (RC64R) requires "Select" to be pressed twice - sometimes!


----------



## RickL

Hr44-700 installed Oct.8 Trumbull CT. Excellent installer.


----------



## luckman

HR44-500 installed Oct. 18 Leesburg, VA


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Laxguy

bobkatF said:


> Mesa, AZ - HR44-500 from DirecTV installed Oct, 12, 2013. Instant swap out of HR24. Got RC71 remote - like it so far.
> 
> One weird quirk, 'tho. Wifey's remote (RC64R) requires "Select" to be pressed twice - sometimes!


Excellent!

And the delay on wifey's remote is to ensure you remain top dog on the set..... 

Is that a fancy Red Sox logo? I am watching right now.

And welcome to the new guys, and thanks for posting your info. Stick around and participate!


----------



## peds48

Sorry to say no more HR44 in Long Island. only refurb HR34s :righton:


----------



## RoyGBiv

Just had HR44 installed in Pawtucket, RI, just over the line from Providence. The installer said that is all they get from the warehouse now. 

SMK


----------



## danfarm

,,Just had HR 44 and 2 clients installed this morning, near Syracuse, NY , install was fast, no problems. New to Directv from dish must say pq is better!


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Laxguy

Welcome, Dan, to DBSTalk! Hope your experience continues tops.


----------



## docj

HR44-500 just installed in a motorhome in Port Townsend WA replacing an HR22. Also converted Winegard Trav'ler RV system to SWM. Super installer.


----------



## Laxguy

Sweet! And welcome to DBSTalk!


----------



## docj

Thanks for the welcome. Having 5 tuners available sure is nice; totally takes away the need to have both east and west coast DNS feeds. I can't believe the fast response time of this receiver.


----------



## oldanbo

I only have the hr-34, scratch the sequim, wa. unless there is more than 1 (mine) response. Sorry 'bout that. I was hoping to see if any 44's had made it here yet.


----------



## maerativo

Called customer service for issue on my existing HR22. CSR asked if I wanted to upgrade free to a Genie. Told them it would have to be wireless as I only had wireless internet. She said no problem we'll order a HR44 for the install. She then offered free install as I've been a DTV faithful customer since 1996.
Appointment set for the 7th. I'm really looking forward to upgrading to the HR44. Will post an update once its up and running. :blowout:
Located in N. California, Lakeport.


----------



## peds48

maerativo said:


> Called customer service for issue on my existing HR22. CSR asked if I wanted to upgrade free to a Genie. Told them it would have to be wireless as I only had wireless internet. She said no problem we'll order a HR44 for the install. She then offered free install as I've been a DTV faithful customer since 1996.
> Appointment set for the 7th. I'm really looking forward to upgrading to the HR44. Will post an update once its up and running. :blowout:
> Located in N. California, Lakeport.


you can also get an HR34 with a CCK-W.


----------



## Laxguy

Curious- How do you have only wireless? 

If you can manage a wire (ethernet, that is) to the Genie, you'll be a bit better off.


----------



## peds48

Laxguy said:


> Curious- How do you have only wireless?
> 
> If you can manage a wire (ethernet, that is) to the Genie, you'll be a bit better off.


Perhaps a hot-spot


----------



## west99999

Techs are not suppose to hook them up to hot spots so in his case I hope its not a hot spot.


----------



## TheJackal

TheJackal said:


> Appt yesterday was cancelled because the tech did not have any HR44s yet. They said the warehouse has them but they won't be on the trucks until tomorrow so need to reschedule my appt. -- Flemington NJ





tmtech said:


> Hey... Did you ever get your HR44? Just curious because I'm trying to get one in Hillsborough, NJ...


Sorry for the lack of update. I got busy and just rescheduled my appt about 10 days ago. Today was the first appt they had available. Tech showed up and had no 44s on the truck. He called another tech in the same area that has an HR44-200 on his truck so he left to go get it. Not sure if the clients he has are the 31s or the 41s. I'm OK with the 200 because all my locations are wired. I heard they have a few issues with wireless though. Hoping my 44 finally gets installed in the next 30 minutes. -- Flemington, NJ


----------



## maerativo

peds48 said:


> you can also get an HR34 with a CCK-W.


I didn't ask for the HR44, the CSR told me that it would be a HR44 because I have a wireless network. She stated that she indicated on the order that the DVR was to be the HR44. I double checked at the end of the phone call that I was indeed getting the HR44 and she said yes it's on the order.

A couple of months ago I had called DTV to inquire about the HR44 deployment locations and the CSR passed my call onto the "special promotions" department. The gentleman in that department was very informative about the HR44 and the disbursement protocol that was planned for the HR44. He stated that he had attended a meeting the day before that outlined the HR44 issuance procedure starting 11/1/2013. He said that starting 11/1/13 if an order for a Genie DVR required a wireless network connection then the policy was to install the HR44 only. He stated that if I wanted a HR44 to wait until after 11/1/13 to place an upgrade order for a Genie with a CSR and to stipulate that I had a wireless network. This is what I did and the CSR stipulated that the DVR was to be a HR44. I know there are no guarantees that the installer will have one on his truck, however he will need to call to confirm the appointment and at that time I will double check that he has a HR44 on his truck for the installation.



Laxguy said:


> Curious- How do you have only wireless?
> 
> If you can manage a wire (ethernet, that is) to the Genie, you'll be a bit better off.


How you have only wireless internet:
I live on a mountain top about five miles from town, in a rural area of N. California. I have a clear line-of-site to the north end of town, rolling hills between. No cable, no DSL and now no landline telephone. About ten years ago a local internet provider approached me about installing a relay transmitter (now a Ubiquiti Networks "NanoBridge M") on my mountain top to extend his wireless internet backbone so he could reach more customers. As a result I get free wireless internet service. I could tap directly into the feed from the system. However, for security reasons I choose to have a wireless router to connect all of my devices to the internet. Yes I could manage a wired ethernet connection to the HR44 from the router, but my main concern in upgrading to a Genie was to get the HR44 and not the HR34.

Sorry about the long post answers. I have been reading the forums here for five years and really appreciate the advice and wisdom shared by the members. I don't post very often but do visit the forum regularly. My intent in posting the info about my upgrade order for a HR44 was to pass on the info about the HR44 deployment for wireless network situations. I will post a follow up after the installation as to how this all worked out.


----------



## Laxguy

Thank you for the info! Sounds like you've got everything in place, and it should be a good system for you in your situation. 
Look forward to your followup!


----------



## peds48

The fact that you want an HR44 does not change the fact that DirecTV does not guarantee any specific model. it is no difference with the Genie regardless what connection to the internet you currently have. You can however "play" the game that many folks like to play an keep rescheduling your appointment until the techs has an HR44. There is nothing wrong with that


----------



## TheJackal

TheJackal said:


> Sorry for the lack of update. I got busy and just rescheduled my appt about 10 days ago. Today was the first appt they had available. Tech showed up and had no 44s on the truck. He called another tech in the same area that has an HR44-200 on his truck so he left to go get it. Not sure if the clients he has are the 31s or the 41s. I'm OK with the 200 because all my locations are wired. I heard they have a few issues with wireless though. Hoping my 44 finally gets installed in the next 30 minutes. -- Flemington, NJ


Guy came back about an hour later with an HR44-200 and three C41s. Swapped everything out pretty quickly. I helped him undo and redo many of the connections. HR-44 and 3 C41s weren't cooperating though. Lots of blank white screen and trouble changing channels. I suggested to him to double check the splitters in the basement to make sure they were not overloaded since one of the runs replaced 2 tuners with 5 tuners. That was the issue. After the swap, one of the splitters had the hr44 and two hr24s on it (9 tuners). After putting the two hr24s on one and the hr44 and the clients on the other everything works OK now. Still a bit of lag when changing channels on the clients but not completely unbearable. Now to reschedule all my series. fun!


----------



## maerativo

Here is the update on the HR44 install:

The installer called 30 minutes prior to showing up at my front door. When he called I inquired what DVR he had for my install. He stated that he had the HR44 as per the order.
When he arrived at the front door he identified himself with his photo ID. Told me what he was there to do and the equipment he was going to install. He proceeded to install the equipment and get everything working, including the two HR22's that I was keeping until I've watched my old recordings. He told me that when I'd finished with the old DVR's to call and he would upgrade one to a HR24. He was professional, knowledgeable, courteous and friendly. And he was fast. In 45 minutes he completed the install which required him to install a SWiM-16 in the existing system on two entertainment systems. Disconnect and reconnect the DVR's and Ethernet for the whole house system.
I was impressed by this guy. He knew what he was doing and got it done. I'm very happy with the upgrade to the HR44 and I'm impressed with the speed the DVR responds to the remote. Time will tell as to how much better it is over the HR22's that I have, but I see. More to follow. :roundandr


----------



## peds48

maerativo said:


> Here is the update on the HR44 install:
> 
> The installer called 30 minutes prior to showing up at my front door. When he called I inquired what DVR he had for my install. He stated that he had the HR44 as per the order.
> When he arrived at the front door he identified himself with his photo ID. Told me what he was there to do and the equipment he was going to install. He proceeded to install the equipment and get everything working, including the two HR22's that I was keeping until I've watched my old recordings. He told me that when I'd finished with the old DVR's to call and he would upgrade one to a HR24. He was professional, knowledgeable, courteous and friendly. And he was fast. In 45 minutes he completed the install which required him to install a SWiM-16 in the existing system on two entertainment systems. Disconnect and reconnect the DVR's and Ethernet for the whole house system.
> I was impressed by this guy. He knew what he was doing and got it done. I'm very happy with the upgrade to the HR44 and I'm impressed with the speed the DVR responds to the remote. Time will tell as to how much better it is over the HR22's that I have, but I see. More to follow. :roundandr


Not sure how is he going to do that. It can be done on the same day, and perhaps IIRC, 3 days after. keep us posted.


----------



## Laxguy

Nice! I am liking your posts!


----------



## maerativo

peds48 said:


> Not sure how is he going to do that. It can be done on the same day, and perhaps IIRC, 3 days after. keep us posted.


Both of the HR22's have been reporting problems updating/downloading the Guide info randomly for the past year. The installer was going to replace one with a HR24 but I wanted to watch recorded shows and movies off of them before I switched over to the HR24. I know that I will have to call DTV and talk to a CSR in order to accomplish this upgrade. The CSR would not be able to guarantee a HR24 would be shipped to me. I would probably have to schedule a service call and hope I would be able to arrange for a HR24 to be installed. This installer/service tech is the only one in my area, and lives in town nearby, he implied that he will work with me on getting a HR24 when it's time.

BTW the new DVR is a HR44-500


----------



## peds48

maerativo said:


> Both of the HR22's have been reporting problems updating/downloading the Guide info randomly for the past year. The installer was going to replace one with a HR24 but I wanted to watch recorded shows and movies off of them before I switched over to the HR24. I know that I will have to call DTV and talk to a CSR in order to accomplish this upgrade. The CSR would not be able to guarantee a HR24 would be shipped to me. I would probably have to schedule a service call and hope I would be able to arrange for a HR24 to be installed. This installer/service tech is the only one in my area, and lives in town nearby, he implied that he will work with me on getting a HR24 when it's time.
> 
> BTW the new DVR is a HR44-500


But there is no such thing. the only way is to create a service call which the tech will loose money and affect his metrics.... not a good idea...


----------



## bukzin

docj said:


> HR44-500 just installed in a motorhome in Port Townsend WA replacing an HR22. Also converted Winegard Trav'ler RV system to SWM. Super installer.


What is the model number of your Winegard dish? Was the conversion a factory mod/aftermarket or was it provided by
a 3rd party supplier?

Approx. did the finished dish cost, parts and labor to get it to SWM?

Thanks!


----------



## randyk47

Had an HR44-200 installed November 24 here in San Antonio. Since I already had a hardwired switch at the install location done earlier to support MRV we didn't even consider wireless. Tech did say that they'd been installing HR44s almost as fast as they were getting them in the shop. He said they don't have and are not getting anymore HR34s though local contractors in the area have them. Interestingly we almost had an issue with the SWM16 as he didn't have one and had called me to say he was going to be late as he had to meet up with another tech to get a SWM16 off his truck. Luckily I had done a self-install of a SWM16 so that turned out not to be a problem so he kept the appointment time. While he was here he entered the serial number of the SWM16 in their system so maybe we'll finally get that in my records after three or four previous tries by techs.


----------



## tomski35

Orange County, NY

Had a tech out yesterday (Tuesday) to fix a a 775 error. Replaced the power inserter and a bunch of connectors. Asked him if they were carrying the 44s. He said that was all they were installing and asked if I was eligible for an upgrade. I said yes. He said let me call in and get it set up. Unfortunatley, he got disconnected from DTV during the call.

I called last night and ordered the Genie. They set up the appointment for this morning. The tech was here by 9:00 and done by 9:30. I already had 9 tuners so had the right switch. The install was just a matter of swapping out a box and putting the Genie on one side of the switch by itself.

This thing is lighning fast! Best DVR I've ever had. This should improve the WAF significantly. I'm ready to toss all my 23s in the trash.

I took the CCK out and am using the one on board. One less piece of hadware to plug in.


----------



## Cavicchi

Effort, PA

I had the Genie HR44 installed yesterday. The technician used my ethernet cable plugged straight into HR44. Yes, as tomski35 noted above, it is lightning fast, and I'm loving it as well.


----------

